# Conseils pour ceux qui hésiteraient entre le MBPR 256 ou 512



## tech-devil (6 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Lors de l'annonce du Macbook Pro Retina, je me suis retrouvé quelques minutes au paradis, auprès de Dieu, dAllah et de Bouda en même temps. Dans mes pensées les plus profondes circulaient des mouvements jouissifs intenses " Voilà enfin l'ordinateur portable de mes rêves, écran magnifique, surpuissance, épaisseur, légèreté et ... ornée d'une Apple ".
Autant vous dire que j'ai très vite déchanté à l'annonce du prix, que je trouve beaucoup trop excessif, la qualité se paie, bien-sur, mais je suis prêt à parier que par machine vendue, notre fruit préféré se sucre d'au moins 500 sur nos tignasses (et c'est un minimum) :rateau:. 


Alors dans mon éternel combat de radinerie (ici de survie), j'ai commencé à décortiquer la machine et les besoins que j'en aurais. J'ai fait plusieurs analyses en me basant sur différents tests et j'ai fini par réussir à trouver la configuration qu'il me fallait. Youpii !
Je me suis donc demandé : Pourquoi ne pas en faire profiter tout le monde ? Ok tech-devil, fais le! Alors je le fais .


*Mission n° 1* : Envoyez les éclaireurs!

Observons tout d'abord les deux configurations. Apple nous offre la deux machines de guerre différentes, mais qui se ressemblent malgré tout. 

Le Macbook Pro Retina. _Nom de code : Bas de gamme, gamme de pauvres _(LOL :love: )

i7 2,3 Ghz.
256 Gb SSD.
8 Gb ram.
Et c'est tout! Vous connaissez le reste .

Le Macbook Pro Retina. _Nom de code : Haute gamme, gamme de riche_s

i7 2,6 Ghz.
512 Gb SSD.
8 Gb ram.
Pour le reste des informations, voir ci-dessus 

Vous l'aurez remarqué, peu de choses différencient ces deux machines exceptionnelles(ment chère).

*Mission n°2* : Lecture du rapport d'éclairage!

L'informatique, c'est comme tout! C'est simple, quand on comprend...  Je suis sérieux, j'ai eu 92% à ma qualification (en mode : Je me vente).

_La fréquence du processeur :_

Comme vous l'aurez compris, le processeur du Macbook Pro Retina est un i7 d'Intel, 4 coeurs cadencés à 2,3 Ghz ou 2,6Ghz.

Pour beaucoup, j'en suis persuadé, la fréquence d'un processeur, sa ne veut rien dire. Plus elle est élevée, mieux c'est. Dommage ... un sniper vient de vous éclater les cervicales .

La fréquence est exprimée en Ghz, diminutif de Giga Hertz, on l'appelle aussi la fréquence horloge. Il faut savoir que plus une fréquence est élevée, plus les opérations s'effectueront rapidement. Ici, on à 300 Hz de différence, celà vaut t'il le coup ? La réponse plus bas. En attendant, le jour ou nous aurons des 8-Core AMD FX cadencé à *8.429 GHz* (record du monde) dans nos machines, autant vous dire que les ordinateurs nous marcheront dessus, et que le retina 2012 s'échangera à 0,50 centimes. 

Enfin, trêve de blablaterie, un processeur 2,3 Ghz est plus puissant, ou du moins plus polyvalent qu'un processeur Dual-Core cadencé à 2,8Ghz ou un AMD à un seul coeur candencé à 3,5 Ghz. Ce qui fait la différence, ici, c'est le nombre de coeur, mais sachez simplement que si l'on utilise un processeur à un seul coeur, avec une fréquence plus rapide que notre proco du macbook, à qualité de fabrication égale, et à l'utilisation d'un seul coeur (évidemment), le viel AMD sera plus puissant. Enfin, c'était pour la petite histoire. Je préfère mes 4 curs, c'est quand même beaucoup plus rapide.


Alors, le 2,3 ou le 2,6 ?

Pour voir la différence en terme de performance pure, il suffit simplement de regarder le test du Macbook Pro Retina réalisé par... MACGENERATION.COM.

Voici la précieuse image :







Que voyons-nous ?

Sur les deux premières lignes (celles qui nous interessent) nous voyons le Macbook Pro Retina 2,6 Ghz (sur la première) et le Retina 2,3 Ghz (sur la deuxième). 
Nous voyons donc la différence entre un 2,3 Ghz et un 2,6 Ghz. BINGO!

On va voir le retina 2,6 Ghz archiver un fichier contenant 4500 éléments pour un poids total d'1,5Gb en (seulement) 1 min et 2 secondes. A l'inverse, le 2,3 Ghz va l'archiver en 1 minute et 6 secondes. Soit 4 secondes de plus. *Ce gain justifie t'il 120 ?* (prix de l'option pour passer du 2,3 au 2,6 sur l'apple store).
La réponse est : Non. Pourquoi ? 4 secondes c'est peu, très peu. 120 c'est beaucoup pour 4 secondes. Sa fait tout de même 30 la seconde, celui qui est payé ce salaire travaille une journée et est tranquil pour très longtemps (j'ai fais le calcul  il gagnerait sur une journée de 8H 864.000)
Afin de répondre "Oui, sa en vaut la peine", il faudrait que vous décompressiez, régulièrement, des fichiers dix fois plus gros, voir vingt fois et vous gagneriez 40 à 80 secondes. Et encore, sa me semble juste.

Comme on peu le voir dans tout le test, il y a peu à gagner (sa se compte toujours en seconde) sur le fait de posséder un 2,6 GHz ou un 2,3 GHz. Si on constate deux ou trois secondes d'écart, sa ne vaut pas l'investissement, donc pour Aperture, iPhoto, etc., ne mettez pas 120 pour ça, à moins que votre vie tienne à ces quelques millièmes de votre journée.

Par contre, on voit une différence plus accrue sur les logiciels comme iMovie, QuickTime et HandBrake. 

Le 2,6 GHz met 18 secondes de moins sur l'exportation d'un film HD de 10 minutes. A première vue, on a tendance à ce dire "18 secondes, c'est tout de même beaucoup". Je répondrais à ça : Oui et Non. Car l'encodage vidéo dure tout de même plus de 7 minutes. 18 secondes d'écart sur 7 minutes, c'est peu. Si sa avait durer une minute (approximativement) nous aurions perdu seulement quelques secondes, comme pour les autre tests. Maintenant, il est évident que si vous faites régulièrement des encodages d'une heure et demi, la différence se fera sentir. Dans ce cas, optez pour le 2,6 GHz.
Nous constatons la même chose sur les autres tests. 

En résumé : A moins que vous soyez à cheval sur les secondes gagnées, gardez vos 120 pour quelque chose de plus judicieux, en offrant un petit cadeau à votre femme par exemple. Car combler madame vous fera gagner BEAUCOUP plus de temps que ces 300 MHz de différences, je vous l'assure!


256 Giga-octets ou 512 Giga-Octets 

Pour la petite histoire, on peu dire "Giga Octet ou Giga Byte", c'est exactement la même chose. Par contre, un octet égal 8 bits, il faut donc 8 bits pour composé un byte. Haha! Vous suivez? Non? C'est pas grave x). Sa ne va rien changer!

La première question à ce poser pour cette option facturée (pour la version 500GB) 500 (OMG  ) c'est : Que vais-je mettre sur mon mac?

Le système d'exploitation. Forcément. Il ne fait que quelques gigas.
Après, vous devez savoir ce que vous allez mettre dessus. Si votre but est d'installer des applications qui font chacune 10 Gb, optez directement pour le 500Gb. Si vous comptez tout stocker sur votre disque, optez aussi pour cette option, car si vous télécharger des films HD, ou que vous stocker votre répertoire de 60 Gb de musique Hard-Rock sur votre petit 256 Gb, vous allez vite tomber à court.

En réalité, vous pouvez économiser 500, facilement, au prix de quelques sacrifices.

Vous avez donc la possibilité de :

- Prendre la version à 512 GB pour 500 supplémentaire.
- Stocker vos données sur un disque externe.

Personnellement, je fais énormément de vidéo, et comme je rentre dans une école de réalisation l'année prochaine, je vais être amenée à en utiliser beaucoup plus. Filmer en HD pèse lourd mais un miracle est arrivé, l'USB 3.0. Grâce à lui, vous pouvez avoir des vitesses assez rapide sur un disque dur externe.

Le couple idéal est selon moi : 

- Un disque dur de bureau, 3,5" en occurrence, par forcément de l'USB 3.0, d'une taille de 2To pour le stockage et surtout l'archivage, c'est à dire, des données qui ne sont pas faites pour être déplacée et traitée à lextérieur. 

- Un disque dur portable, 2,5", en USB 3.0, d'une taille idéale d'au moins 500GB, et pour le peu à rajouter, prendre un 1 To. Grâce à ce disque de petite taille et de grande capacité, vos déplacements avec vos données lourdes (chez moi, mes projets vidéo) se feront sans encombre. Le disque se glisse dans la sacoche pour le PC (non, le mac, pardon) et n'est pas forcément dérangeant. Les fichiers seront traités rapidement, sans encombre. Pour la version 1To, on s'en sort pour 100-120 avec de bons débits.

Bien entendu, il cela implique des sacrifices. Ou du moins, 2. Le fait de ne pas avoir la version HAUT DE GAMME, une honte pour certain x). Et de 2, ce trimballer avec son disque portable à chaque déplacements si le besoins est. Bien-sur, quelques grammes de plus ne feront pas beaucoup de différences mais pour certains, sa peut être un facteur dérangeant. 

8Gb de ram ou 16 Gb de ram ?

Autant vous dire que la majorité des personnes prennent  16GB de ram sans savoir. L'utilité des 16 Gb de ram n'est pas possible aujourd'hui, sauf dans le cas d'un travail spécifique mais ces personnes la aviseront. 
En effet, un ordinateur arrive rarement à saturation de 4GB de ram en jeux intensif. C'est même excessivement rare, à moins que la ram soit très lente. Ici ce n'est pas le cas, c'est l'une des plus rapide.
Dïtes vous bien que si le Macbook Pro Retina avait été proposé avec 4 Gb de ram en standard, extensible à 8 Gb, sa aurait choqué peu de personne. 
En tant qu'informaticien, je peu tolérer le fait qu'une personne dîte normal, pour le travail, ait besoins de 8Gb, ou du moins, plus que 4. Cependant, celle qui en utilisera 16 Gb, à moins que sa profession l'exige (je pense notamment aux programmeurs), celle-ci sera d'aucunes utilité. 

8Gb de ram en supplément ne va pas faire accélérer votre ordinateur ni vos jeux. 8 Gb c'est suffisant pour tout ce qui est retouche photo, traitement de texte, jeux vidéos.
Après, si votre profession utilise des programmes gourmands, alors oui, passez aux 16 Gb. 


*Mission 3 *: A lassaut!

A la question : _Faut t'il prendre la version 2,3GHz ou 2,6GHz ? _Je répond :

Non. Il ne le faut pas. Payer 120 pour une option qui vous fera gagné 2 misérables secondes n'en vaut pas la peine. Cependant, si vous êtes amenés à utiliser intensivement votre Macbook Pro Retina (exemple, votre ordinateur sert à la compression de milliers de fichiers chaque jour, ou il est le principal ordinateur de votre équipe servant à l'encodage vidéo, jour après jour), la oui, passez à la version supérieure, vos 120 vous feront gagner quelques minutes.

A la question : _Faut t'il prendre la version 256Gb ou 512Gb ?_ Je répond :

500 de plus pour 256GB supplémentaire, nous sommes d'accord, c'est exagéré. 
Si votre but est de prendre votre MacBook sans aucuns artifices supplémentaire à part le chargeur et ce fichu adaptateur Ethernet, alors vous êtes obligé d'allonger les 500. Cependant, avec 256 Gb la plus part des personnes auront assez. N'oublions pas qu'il est toujours possible d'installer des logiciels sur des disques dur externe et qu'ils sont aussi réactifs, surtout grâce à l'USB 3.0.
Prenez la version 256Gb et économisez ainsi beaucoup d'argent. Achetez un disque dur externe de petite taille et vous serez comblé, croyez moi. Vos films et vos jeux de 20Gb n'ont rien à faire sur votre disque principal! Et puis, si jamais vous êtes vraiment trop à court, n'oubliez pas que des modèles de disque dur compatible sortiront un de ces 4.

A la question : _Faut t'il prendre 8Gb ou 16Gb ? _Je répond :

Clairement, non. 80% des personnes n'en auront pas l'utilité. Même dans 5 ans, je suis persuadé que 8Gb seront suffisant. Le jour ou photoshop me plombera 2 à 4 giga de mémoire ram, je me mettrais à pleurer. Non, sincèrement, à moins que vous ayez une profession spécialisée, ayant besoins de beaucoup de mémoire, ou que vous comptez utiliser beaucoup de machines virtuelles en même temps, c'est jetté 200 à la poubelle. On a envie de prendre 16Gb dans le doute, car on ne sait plus modifier par la suite, mais il faut rester logique. Si dans 5 ans, 8Gb ne suffisent plus, croyez moi que les i7 d'aujourd'hui ne suffiront plus. Prenez 16Gb que si vous êtes sur de pouvoir les utiliser. 



Voilà, j'espère avoir été utile à certaines personnes  Personnellement, j'ai remarqué que la version standard n'avait rien à envié à la version haut de gamme, si ce n'est ces 256Gb supplémentaire, mais encore une fois, je trouve ça trop cher payé.


----------



## Cocopop (6 Août 2012)

Wow sympa et complète ton analyse 

Et je suis totalement d'accord avec toi concernant les 16Go, mais bon sur ce forum tu trouveras toujours des hurluberlus promouvant autant de ram (inutile). D'ailleurs, je suis quasi-certains que si Apple proposait 32Go, ils n'hésiteraient pas à l'acheter, même pour une utilisation classique (mail/web/suite office)


----------



## Janus00 (6 Août 2012)

Félicitations pour ce guide détaillé ! 

Ravis de voir qu'il reste encore des personnes raisonnables qui pensent comme moi notamment pour la différence 8 / 16 go de ram ...

Je me suis égosillé sur pas mal de topics à essayer de faire entendre raison à des personnes qui conseillaient à tout le monde de prendre directement 512 go SSD / 16 go de ram alors qu'ils voulaient juste parfois faire du web / utilisation commune / programme peu poussé ... 

Enfin bref très bien ! Bravo à toi d'avoir pris le temps.


----------



## 314-r (6 Août 2012)

... alors vaut-il mieux prendre un Retina ou un Pro ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (7 Août 2012)

merci beaucoup ! ça m'aide bien à avoir une idée sur la ram surtout !!


----------



## Arlekin (7 Août 2012)

Très bon petit guide qui permet de mieux choisir les options de son futur Macbook pro rétina !

Content aussi de voir l'objectivité du guide (la ram et le SSD). 
Certains devraient en prendre de la graine


----------



## nifex (7 Août 2012)

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec les quelques secondes gagnées. C'est effectivement inutile pour une simple decompression, mais vraiment très utile lors de rendu de grosses videos avec finalcut pro ou motion, donc cela n'est pas inutile pour tout le monde mais pour ton utilisation.

Mais autrement bravo c'est genial tous ce que tu as écrit !!


----------



## Lucieaus (7 Août 2012)

Quand on met 2000&#8364; dans un ordinateur, on est vraiment à 200&#8364; près (16go de ram)? Vraiment? Eh beh ...


----------



## Arlekin (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Quand on met 2000&#8364; dans un ordinateur, on est vraiment à 200&#8364; près (16go de ram)? Vraiment? Eh beh ...


 
C'est pas parce qu'on met 2 000 euro qu'on peut facilement encore y ajouter 200.
Si on pensais comme sa à chaque option on s'envolerai rapidement dans le prix. 

Ce qu'il te faut retenir de ce petit guide est que l'on choisit les composants en fonction de son usage. Je trouve idiot de dire "oo ba je suis à 2 000 euro, autant prendre encore 16Go, ce n'est que 200 euro de plus, même si je m'en servirais pas"

Quelque soit le montant de l'achat il doit rester intelligent et réflechi.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Quand on met 2000&#8364; dans un ordinateur, on est vraiment à 200&#8364; près (16go de ram)? Vraiment? Eh beh ...



Il ne faut pas comparer par rapport à ses propres moyens, pour certains 200 &#8364; c'est cela de plus à amortir, souvent à emprunter ... un d'jeune n'aura pas forcément envie d'en arriver là, d'autres moins jeunes non plus. Les nababs ne courent pas les rues


----------



## Swoop250 (7 Août 2012)

Merci Tech Devil pour ce topic détaillé et objectif    (d'autant plus utile maintenant qu'Apple a élargi un peu les options)

Mes choix sont déjà fait  mais je pense que ça pourrait en aider pas mal  et ça nous fera un topic sur lequel renvoyé quand on aura la question... mais du coup je prend 256 ou 512....


----------



## Lucieaus (7 Août 2012)

Si t'es prêt de ton argent tu prends pas un crédit pour acheter une machine à 2300&#8364; quoi ....
Que ceux qui se saignent et doivent manger des pâtes sur 3 ans pour acheter leur MBP mettent 8go de Ram, on est d'accord. Mais ceux qui ont les moyens, et pour qui l'utilisation de leur MBP peut évoluer, qu'ils passent à 16. La Ram est soudée, perso dans 5 ans je sais pas ce que je ferai avec un MBP, et encore moins comment les softs vont évoluer. Rien que pour ça, je prendrais 16gb


----------



## edd72 (7 Août 2012)

tech-devil a dit:


> A la question : _Faut t'il prendre 8Gb ou 16Gb ? _Je répond :
> 
> Clairement, non. 80% des personnes n'en auront pas l'utilité. Même dans 5 ans, je suis persuadé que 8Gb seront suffisant.



Et bien moi, je suis prêt à parier le contraire 

Les baisses du coût de la RAM font que les applis y mettent le maximum de chose (c'est encore le stockage temporaire le plus rapide et efficace). 8Go me semblent indispensable aujourd'hui sous OSX (Lion) alors qu'il y a un an 4Go me semblait assez (SL).

En 2000, on avait 64Mo/128Mo de RAM (à noter que ça coutait dans les 1200FF soit ~200 les 128Mo)
En 2002, on avait genre 256Mo/512Mo.
On est ensuite passé au 1Go puis au 2Go avant 2010. Ensuite la norme a été 4Go puis 8Go.
Je suis persuadé qu'avant 5 ans, les machines seront équipées de base de 16Go de RAM et que ces Go seront utilisés (genre logiciels monstrueux monté intégralement en RAM pour accès immédiats, etc.).


----------



## Arlekin (7 Août 2012)

Et ben si on part sur le schema de grosse consommation de Ram .... vive l'optimisation quoi 

De toute façon a quoi sa sert de ce dire de prendre 16Go pour les 5 ans à venir quand on sait très bien que d'ici là le processeur et la carte graphique seront "has been".

Je suis d'accord que quelqu'un me dise qu'il prend 16Go pour des programmes actuels bien spécifiques mais pas pour dire "d'ici 5 ans sa sera comme sa et comme si..."


Je penses que si Apple proposait 32Go, vous direz "Sa servira d'ici 10ans, vaut mieux les prendre pour le prix et c'est soudé en plus". En tout cas moi dans 4 à 7 ans je changes de portable hien


----------



## edd72 (7 Août 2012)

Je ne dis pas le contraire, je répond clairement au "_*Même dans 5 ans, je suis persuadé que 8Gb seront suffisant.*_" de *tech-devil*.

Pour le reste, ça fait 15 ans qu'on se dit "vive l'optimisation" (après il faut voir le coût de l'optimisation et la nécessité -pourquoi faire tenir un jeu dans 600Mo alors qu'on peut ne rien compresser et lui faire prendre 10Go d'espace disque sans que ça ne perturbe trop le consommateur).


----------



## Arlekin (7 Août 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Je ne dis pas le contraire, je répond clairement au "_*Même dans 5 ans, je suis persuadé que 8Gb seront suffisant.*_" de *tech-devil*.
> 
> Pour le reste, ça fait 15 ans qu'on se dit "vive l'optimisation" (après il faut voir le coût de l'optimisation et la nécessité -pourquoi faire tenir un jeu dans 600Mo alors qu'on peut ne rien compresser et lui faire prendre 10Go d'espace disque sans que ça ne perturbe trop le consommateur).


 

A oui pardon, j'avai mal compris ta réponse.

Ben en parlant d'optimisation je voulais dire que si l'on prend l'exemple de Seven il est moins gourmand que Vista. Normalement un Os qui evolue est suposé plus aboutit que son prédécesseur. Après qu'il faille augmenter la Ram soite mais sa doit pas rester une solution "facile" pour les développeurs pour répondre aux problèmes.

Enfin ceci est mon point de vue. De toute façon la question de prendre plus de Go à l'achat restera une question infinie ^^


----------



## kalm (7 Août 2012)

Peut être que la bonne question a se poser est ,achèteriez vous  dans 2 ans une machine d'occasion   embarquant seulement 8GB de RAM non upgradable 

Il est d'ailleurs probable que dans 2 ans Apple vendra ce même type de machine avec 16GB de RAM par défaut.


----------



## Vinky (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Si t'es prêt de ton argent tu prends pas un crédit pour acheter une machine à 2300&#8364; quoi ....
> Que ceux qui se saignent et doivent manger des pâtes sur 3 ans pour acheter leur MBP mettent 8go de Ram, on est d'accord. Mais ceux qui ont les moyens, et pour qui l'utilisation de leur MBP peut évoluer, qu'ils passent à 16. La Ram est soudée, perso dans 5 ans je sais pas ce que je ferai avec un MBP, et encore moins comment les softs vont évoluer. Rien que pour ça, je prendrais 16gb



En même temps, c'est peut-être justement en faisant régulièrement attention à ce que tu achètes (ne pas prendre la TV haut de gamme si la moyenne te suffit, ne pas prendre la cuisine haut de gamme si la moyenne te suffit, pareil pour la voiture et ainsi de suite) que tu peux te permettre de t'acheter un mac à 2000&#8364; sans crédit (sans pour autant être plein aux as)

Ton raisonnement est un raisonnement de sur-consommation et c'est ce que recherche les constructeurs.

Après tu es libre de dépenser comme tu l'entends, mais ne laisse pas sous entendre que tous les gens qui achètent un ordi à 2000&#8364; sont pleins aux as et qu'ils peuvent encore dépenser plus sans même y réfléchir et même si ça ne leur serviront jamais. Et surtout que s'ils ne le font pas c'est que se sont forcemment des mecs qui font des crédits et qui vont bouffer des pates pendant les " prochaines années de leurs vies 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h59 ----------




kalm a dit:


> Il est d'ailleurs probable que dans 2 ans Apple vendra ce même type de machine avec 16GB de RAM par défaut.


Très peu probable... A part le Retina qui possède de base plus de RAM que la "normale" (4Go) Apple est plutôt du genre à en mettre moins (suffit de voir le Macbook air il y a 2 ans qui était vendu avec 2 Go de RAM alors que plus aucun constructeur ne mettait moins de 3 go sauf pour les modèles très bas de gamme, ce que n'est pas un macbook air).

Dans deux ans les constructeurs venderont probablement tous leurs modèles avec 8Go de base (et encore ça va dépendre de Windows 8 car s'il gère mieux la mémoire encore, ça risque encore de ralentir le rythme) Donc acheter d'occasion un ordi. avec 8go ne choquera personne. (pas plus qu'acheter aujourd'hui un ordi avec 4 Go).

Enfin, ce raisonnement est valable si dans deux ans tu veux le revendre, si non, tu t'en moques vraiment de ça.


----------



## kalm (7 Août 2012)

Je dis ,ce TYPE DE MACHINE (RAM soudée )donc je parle du Retina ,ce qui est le sujet ici ,hein 
Je vois mal Apple vendre dans 2 ans des  machines   haute  gamme a ce prix avec seulement 8GB de RAM soudées .

Windows ,ordinateur , ici c'est OS X  Mac ,Retina RAM soudées ,Apple.enfin bref pas surpris ,c'est dans ton habitude de partir ds tout les sens  

Il y a une grosse différence entre acheter une machine de 2ans  d'occasion av 8GB de RAM qui seront  Upgradable et acheter une machine qui embarquera ces même 8GB soudées.


----------



## tech-devil (7 Août 2012)

Merci à tous pour votre réaction et votre participation .
Je suis heureux de voir qu'il en aide certain et que mes analyses sont appréciée .



nifex a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec les quelques secondes gagnées. C'est effectivement inutile pour une simple decompression, mais vraiment très utile lors de rendu de grosses videos avec finalcut pro ou motion, donc cela n'est pas inutile pour tout le monde mais pour ton utilisation.
> 
> Mais autrement bravo c'est genial tous ce que tu as écrit !!



Salut nifex,
C'est ce que je dis plus bas, pour les grosses vidéos, cela peut faire gagner pas mal de temps. Il est évident que dans ce cas la, il faut opter pour le 2,6 GHz, évidemment, toujours dans un souçis de productivité. Si la personne sait patienter 5 minutes en plus, pas la peine de mettre 120 de plus. Maintenant, on désire être plus productif, alors oui, prendre le 2,6 GHz. C'est valable aussi pour les autres applications du même style.



Lucieaus a dit:


> Quand on met 2000 dans un ordinateur, on est  vraiment à 200 près (16go de ram)? Vraiment? Eh beh ...



Salut Lucieaus,
Je vais prendre un exemple simple, moi . Je suis étudiant et comme je l'ai dis je rentre l'année prochaine dans une école de cinéma. Je ne travailles pas et je n'aurais pas le temps de travailler pendant les études. Mon père est maçon et n'a pas un revenu excédant les 2.000. J'ai encore deux frère et une soeur. Et je vais en KOT l'année prochaine. Alors oui, je serais aidé par différents organismes, donc j'aurais de l'argent mais 200, c'est 200. Et j'ai besoins de MAC, surtout de l'OS, j'aurais ainsi l'un des meilleurs outils de travail en main. Cependant, à titre d'exemple, je n'ai pas d'imprimante... c'est 200, ils vont allé la dedans. Imagine que si je résonne comme toi, je ruine mon père, il devra dépenser alors 400 de plus. (Imprimante + Ram)
Évidemment, celui qui a les moyens, peu mettre les 200 même si il en a pas l'utilité, mais c'est faire ce que apple attend de nous.

Pour répondre aussi à un de tes autres messages, il y en a qui nont pas le choix de prendre une machine sous Mac, ne fut-ce que pour les applications spécifiques ou pour avoir une machine exceptionnellement surdouée. 



edd72 a dit:


> Et bien moi, je suis prêt à parier le contraire
> 
> Les baisses du coût de la RAM font que les applis y mettent le maximum  de chose (c'est encore le stockage temporaire le plus rapide et  efficace). 8Go me semblent indispensable aujourd'hui sous OSX (Lion)  alors qu'il y a un an 4Go me semblait assez (SL).
> 
> ...



Je comprend parfaitement ton raisonnement. (3 rhymes en une phrase )
Mais comme le dis si bien un internaute, si dans 5 ans il faut 16Gb de ram, ou irions nous? Vous savez ce que c'est 16Gb ? C'est énorme! Je pense qu'à l'avenir, ils privilégieront des RAM plus rapide que des quantités inadéquates. Et bien-sur, si il nous faut 16Gb pour faire fonctionner notre OS et nos appli dans 5 ans, nos i7 seront à la ramasse, et la carte graphique également. Il faudra changer de portable ... 
Les 16GB sont vraiment utiles pour ceux qui en on besoins maintenant on vont être amener à en avoir l'utilité, c'est une minorité. On a tendance à prendre les 16GB parce que ils sont soudés, sinon, personne ne prendrait l'option maintenant. 

En tout cas, merci pour ta réaction et celles de tous les autres.


----------



## petitchemin (7 Août 2012)

On est futur étudiant, on se fait offrir un macbook à 2000, on précise qu'on bénéficiera d'aides d'organismes pour vivre et on vient écrire "200 c'est 200". Avec cerise sur le gâteau, "je n'ai pas le temps de travailler, car j'étudie."

On n'a visiblement pas tous reçu la même éducation pour écrire des choses pareilles.


----------



## Janus00 (7 Août 2012)

On a droit de nouveau sur ce topic au couplet : 

Prenez 16 go pour dans 5 ans ... MDR c'est vraiment trop cette phrase.



Dans 5 ans vous serez peut être 6 pieds sous terre, ou bien y'aura eu l'apocalypse fin 2012 ou bien encore on aura des ordinateurs 16 coeurs avec 72 go de ram d'origine qui sait ?

Faut arrêter le délire. :hein:

Et pareil pour ceux qui soutiennent que dans 2 ans PERSONNE n'achètera votre macbook pro retina d'occasion avec 8 go de ram ? J'en connais beaucoup des gens qui seraient heureux dans 2 ans d'acheter un retina à bon prix avec les spécifications actuelles qu'ils ont ils peuvent largement tenir le double en années sans avoir à rougir des avancées technologiques / programmes à venir.


----------



## Vinky (7 Août 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Windows ,ordinateur , ici c'est OS X  Mac ,Retina RAM soudées ,Apple.enfin bref pas surpris ,c'est dans ton habitude de partir ds tout les sens
> 
> Il y a une grosse différence entre acheter une machine de 2ans  d'occasion av 8GB de RAM qui seront  Upgradable et acheter une machine qui embarquera ces même 8GB soudées.



Bah suffit de voir les Macbook Air qui se vendent bien encore aujourd'hui 2 ans après leur sortie avec 4 Go soudée d'occasion (en option sachant que 2 Go, plus aucun constructeurs ne le faisait il y a deux ans, sauf pour le très bas de gamme). Et encore une fois (dis dont faut se répeter avec toi) c'est dans le cas où tu veux la vendre ta machine. Tout le monde n'achète pas un ordi en se disant : "Je vais réussir à le revendre ou pas ?" C'est un cas parmis d'autres. Mais pas le cas général. Pour beaucoup de personne, quand ils achètent un ordi (mac ou pas) ils veulent le garder.

Pour Windows, si tu n'as pas encore trop suivi, c'est lui qui domine le marché aujourd'hui. Et 90% des constructeurs (pour ne pas dire 99%) vendent des machines qui tournent sous Windows et les "habitudes" de vente sont lié. Si demain tous les ordinateurs windows peuvent tourner sans aucun souci avec l'OS avec 8Go de RAM large grâce à une bonne gestion de l'OS, Apple va avoir du mal à faire passer que leur OS lui il a besoin de 16Go MINI pour tourner.

Mais comme d'hab, tu ne va pas beaucoup plus loin que le bout de ton nez et tu mets tout dans des cases et rien n'est lié dans la vie (tout est indépendant et on peut faire ce qu'on veut sans se soucier de la concurrence YOUHOU...) La vie n'est pas juste rempli du monde bisounours, suffit de voir les différentes "guerres" que se font les entreprises qui pourtant à première vue ne semblent pas être dans le même monde...


----------



## petitchemin (7 Août 2012)

Au cas où cela aurait échappé  certains, Apple fait le marché voire en crée de nouveaux : iphone (smartphone), ipad (tablette), macbook air (ultrabook), retina, avec des choix techno très tranchés (tactile, taille écran, composants soudés, pas de flash, ...) donc ton discours sur "Apple devra suivre la concurrence ie Microsoft pour la quantité de RAM embarqué d'origine me semble pour le moins à côté de la plaque. Si demain Apple veut vendre un devise avec 64 Go de RAM compte sur sa puissance marketing pour le faire et peu de personnes ne s'élèveront contre ce choix.

Et ce n'est parce que vous êtes un certain nombre à avoir fait le choix de 8Go sur la base de TES besoins, qui peuvent représenter une majorité, que ceux qui choisissent 16 Go pour des besoins techniques, de reventes, ou par anticipation (fondée ou non) sont des uluberlus et qu'il faille les tailler comme vous le faites. L'évolution de la RAM présente d'origine sur les 10 dernières années devraient vous inciter à davantage de modestie.



PS 1 : Et la caricature des "dans 5 ans" est un peu facile, il y a d'autres arguments qui ont été avancés.

PS 2 : Pour la revente, il n'a jamais été dit qu'un retina avec 8Go sera invendable, il a simplement été écrit qu'un retina 16Go sera vendu plus facilement.


----------



## Vinky (7 Août 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Au cas où cela aurait échappé  certains, Apple fait le marché voire en crée de nouveaux : iphone (smartphone), ipad (tablette), macbook air (ultrabook), retina, avec des choix techno très tranchés (tactile, taille écran, composants soudés, pas de flash, ...) donc ton discours sur "Apple devra suivre la concurrence ie Microsoft pour la quantité de RAM embarqué d'origine me semble pour le moins à côté de la plaque. Si demain Apple veut vendre un devise avec 64 Go de RAM compte sur sa puissance marketing pour le faire et peu de personnes ne s'élèveront contre ce choix.


Tu mélanges juste nouvelles technologies avec caractéristiques techniques...

Apple innove en terme de technologie mais Apple n'a jamais été l'entreprise qui nécessite de machines ayant les plus grosses caractéristiques. Bien au contraire, ils ont moins de matériel à géré ce qui implique un OS plus adapté et c'est même souvent le défaut qui est mis en avant par les non utilisateurs (c'est cher pour les configs proposés par rapport aux autres). Et c'est justement leur point fort, ils n'ont pas besoin d'avoir plus de puissance pour compenser un code plus lourd car universelle.

Après qu'il veuille proposer ça, ils peuvent, qu'ils disent : Ce sont les caractéristiques minimum pour mon OS, c'est une autre histoire. et c'est bien la question : Est-ce que ça sera dépassé avec 8Go.




petitchemin a dit:


> Et ce n'est parce que vous êtes un certain nombre à avoir fait le choix de 8Go sur la base de TES besoins, qui peuvent représenter une majorité, que ceux qui choisissent 16 Go pour des besoins techniques, de reventes, ou par anticipation (fondée ou non) sont des uluberlus et qu'il faille les tailler comme vous le faites. L'évolution de la RAM présente d'origine sur les 10 dernières années devraient vous inciter à davantage de modestie.


Bah je ne comprend pas pourquoi à chaque fois tu dis la même chose que moi en voulant me faire croire que j'ai tort :mouais:. Si tu lis de plus prêt, tu verras que les partisans du 8go disent exactement ce que tu viens de dire, alors que les partisans du 16 Go ont tendance à dire que 8 Go ce n'est clairement pas assez même pour une utilisation qui représente la majorité des gens...

On est bien d'accord que si tu as besoin de 16Go pour ton utilisation tu DOIS prendre 16Go.



petitchemin a dit:


> PS 2 : Pour la revente, il n'a jamais été dit qu'un retina avec 8Go sera invendable, il a simplement été écrit qu'un retina 16Go sera vendu plus facilement.



Hum... c'est pas un argument ça, c'est valable pour absolument tout... Plus tu as d'option sur un objet, plus le jour où tu voudras revendre ça sera plus facile... Ca n'avance en rien le débat et surtout, ça concerne un nombre très minime de personne qui achète leurs mac dans le but de le revendre assez rapidement (2 ans).


----------



## kalm (7 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Bah suffit de voir les Macbook Air qui se vendent bien encore aujourd'hui 2 ans après leur sortie avec 4 Go soudée d'occasion (en option sachant que 2 Go, plus aucun constructeurs ne le faisait il y a deux ans, sauf pour le très bas de gamme). Et encore une fois (dis dont faut se répeter avec toi) c'est dans le cas où tu veux la vendre ta machine. Tout le monde n'achète pas un ordi en se disant : "Je vais réussir à le revendre ou pas ?" C'est un cas parmis d'autres. Mais pas le cas général. Pour beaucoup de personne, quand ils achètent un ordi (mac ou pas) ils veulent le garder.
> 
> Pour Windows, si tu n'as pas encore trop suivi, c'est lui qui domine le marché aujourd'hui. Et 90% des constructeurs (pour ne pas dire 99%) vendent des machines qui tournent sous Windows et les "habitudes" de vente sont lié. Si demain tous les ordinateurs windows peuvent tourner sans aucun souci avec l'OS avec 8Go de RAM large grâce à une bonne gestion de l'OS, Apple va avoir du mal à faire passer que leur OS lui il a besoin de 16Go MINI pour tourner.
> 
> Mais comme d'hab, tu ne va pas beaucoup plus loin que le bout de ton nez et tu mets tout dans des cases et rien n'est lié dans la vie (tout est indépendant et on peut faire ce qu'on veut sans se soucier de la concurrence YOUHOU...) La vie n'est pas juste rempli du monde bisounours, suffit de voir les différentes "guerres" que se font les entreprises qui pourtant à première vue ne semblent pas être dans le même monde...



Mais t'ai vraiment a l'Ouest et tu balances des choses sans même vérifier ,y a encore une semaines Apple vendait sur le refurb  des MB Air avec seulement 2 GB.
D'ailleurs a juste titre  Macbidouille soulignait  que c'était une hérésie de vendre de telle machine et conseillait de les fuir .
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2012/07/29/gros-refurb-de-macbook-air

Et kif pour les OS  Windows s'allège pendant qu' OS X s'alourdit a chaque version.
Tu débarques sur Mac ou quoi ,c'est même pas une question  voyant tes réponses j'en suis convaincu.
Tu devrait t'informer et cesser de partir en vrille a chaque fois ,t'es pas dans un Wargame &#8230;&#8230;..la verveine ça semble pas marcher.

Et *Jaunus *qui comme a son habitude interprète et pas seulement mes propos 
Il n'a pas été dit de prendre 16GB pour dans 5ans MAIS A RÉPONDU A UNE AFFIRMATION  ET QUE  CONTRAIREMENT A CE QUI AVAIT ÉTÉ DIT  8GB NE SERONT PAS SUFFISANT DANS 5 ANS ,ET SUIS ENTIÈREMENT DE CETTE AVIS SOUS OS X.
Me concernant *petitchemin *;-)  a répondu.
*Et je repetes que c'etait une question qu'il fallait se poser si dans un avenir proche on avait l'intention de le vendre.*
*C'EST PAS VOTRE CAS A TT LES 2 MAIS PAS BESOINS VENIR BRAILLER*

Vous êtes partie en guerre tout les deux,faut vous mettre en couple ensemble les Miss.

*EDIT*

T'as beau tenter de jouer les connaisseur hardware ,en voyant le choix de ton SSD sur ta dernière config (Vertex3 ) j'ai pas de doute sur le niveau ,suivage de troupeaux


----------



## Vinky (7 Août 2012)

YOUHOU le refurb c'est de l'occasion !!!!! (juste la garantie Apple en plus, tu ne sais juste pas le passé de la machine...)  Bref... Je m'arrête là et je te laisse t'auto-exciter ^^ et raconter des trucs en te basant sur une utilisation précise et dire qu'il faut impérativement se baser sur ça


----------



## petitchemin (7 Août 2012)

@Vinky : j'adore ton approche du débat contradictoire :

- "Tu mélanges ..."

- "Ce n'est pas un argument ..."

Très fort !!!


----------



## Vinky (7 Août 2012)

@kalm ton edit : ok, je vois pas le rapport mais si tu es content je te dis oui 

  @petitchemin : je ne vais pas te répondre la même chose mais je ne comprend pas ton souci ? Mais au moins ça evite de parler du contenu c'est malin.  Je comprend mieux pourquoi personne ne venait débattre  les autres ont compris qu'il valait mieux passer son chemin avec des arguments soit sur des trucs/sujets tout autre (cf kalm) soit qui na parlent pas du sujet juste pour mepriser l'autre dans un intérêt pour le moment inconnu à part peut-être se dire "je meprise donc j'ai raison mais surtout j'argumente pas"


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

... Euh... je peux faire quelque chose pour vous ?    

(à part me taire bien sûr) 

Un petit bonjour en pleine battle... bonne suite !!!


----------



## kalm (7 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> @kalm ton edit : ok, je vois pas le rapport mais si tu es content je te dis oui   @petitchemin : je ne vais pas te répondre la même chose mais je ne comprend pas ton souci ? Mais au moins ça evite de parler du contenu c'est malin.  Je comprend mieux pourquoi personne ne venait débattre  les autres ont compris qu'il valait mieux passer son chemin avec des arguments soit sur des trucs sujets tout autre (cf kalm) soit qui parlent ne parlent pas du sujet juste pour mepriser l'autre dans un intérêt pour le moment inconnu à part peut-être se dire "je meprise donc j'ai raison mais surtout j'argumente pas"



T'as deja fait un gros montage video avec final,le mode preview va a lui seul  te bouffer tes 8GB de RAM 
Rien qu'en surf et skype suis déjà 50% de RAM sur 8GB dispo 3GB ,je fais quoi après je quitte le web pour lancer des grosse APP
8GB c'est le minimum confortable et sans trop en demander sur Lion et ML ,


----------



## tech-devil (7 Août 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> On est futur étudiant, on se fait offrir un macbook à 2000&#8364;, on précise qu'on bénéficiera d'aides d'organismes pour vivre et on vient écrire "200&#8364; c'est 200&#8364;". Avec cerise sur le gâteau, "je n'ai pas le temps de travailler, car j'étudie."
> 
> On n'a visiblement pas tous reçu la même éducation pour écrire des choses pareilles.



Désolé mais c'est la vérité. Sais-tu combien de temps prend un projet audiovisuel ? On en a minimum 4 la première année. Ce n'est pas moi qui dis que je n'ai pas le temps de travailler, c'est les profs lors de la porte ouverte. Et tout cela ne se fait pas pendant les heures de cours, dommage... et il faut encore étudier! 
Et que crois tu ? Le kot c'est minimum 500&#8364;. Après je dois manger, retourner chez moi les week-end et dépenser de l'argent pour les études. Je ne vais pas avoir un salaire, je vais peut être avoir 700&#8364; tous les mois. Pardon mais, c'est pas énorme. Alors 200&#8364;, c'est 200&#8364;. Enfin, la n'est pas la question.

Je vois que la question des 16GB en fait parler plus d'un. 
Nous sommes d'accord, 8GB aujourd'hui c'est amplement suffisant, du moins pour ceux qui n'en on pas l'utilité, comme moi qui ferais du montage vidéo.
16 GB pour préparer le futur ? Oui pourquoi pas, mais si on ne change pas nos habitudes d'ici quelques années, sa ne servira à rien non plus. Les logiciels de montage vidéos ne vont pas me prendre 5 Gb de mémoire ram d'ici 5 ans (au lancement je parle). Ou alors, sa serait éxagéré et inutile, surtout avec les SSD qui se propage un peu partout. Bon d'accord, la débit de la mémoire RAM sera toujours plus rapide que les SSD vu que c'est le pont nord qui le gère, mais tout même. 8GB c'est amplement suffisant. Et puis, mettre 200&#8364; en éspérant le revendre 5 ans plus tard, sachez que votre version à 16GB devra se vendre... 200&#8364; plus cher à l'avenir qu'une version de 8GB sinon, le raisonnement n'en vaut pas la peine.


----------



## petitchemin (7 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> @kalm ton edit : ok, je vois pas le rapport mais si tu es content je te dis oui
> 
> @petitchemin : je ne vais pas te répondre la même chose mais je ne comprend pas ton souci ? Mais au moins ça evite de parler du contenu c'est malin.  Je comprend mieux pourquoi personne ne venait débattre  les autres ont compris qu'il valait mieux passer son chemin avec des arguments soit sur des trucs/sujets tout autre (cf kalm) soit qui na parlent pas du sujet juste pour mepriser l'autre dans un intérêt pour le moment inconnu à part peut-être se dire "je meprise donc j'ai raison mais surtout j'argumente pas"



Je n'ai aucun soucis à parler du contenu, je t'invite à relire mes posts et les tiens. Je soulignais juste ton incapacité à débattre.

"Il n'y a pas plus sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre".


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

... ici on se débat...


----------



## Lucieaus (7 Août 2012)

16GB utile ou non, la vérité c'est que si la ram n'était pas soudée et qu'une barrette de 16GB coutait 40, vous auriez pris l'upgrade, avouez-le.


----------



## kalm (7 Août 2012)

tech-devil a dit:


> Je vois que la question des 16GB en fait parler plus d'un.
> Nous sommes d'accord, 8GB aujourd'hui c'est amplement suffisant, du moins pour ceux qui n'en on pas l'utilité, *comme moi qui ferais du montage vidéo.*
> .



Le mode preview  dans final va a lui seul  te bouffer tes 8GB RAM embarquées.
C'est AMA trop juste pour du gros montage.
C'est pas rare de voir 32GB voir plus pour ce genre d'usage,je parle en pro, ce que tu es amené a faire, non?


----------



## Janus00 (7 Août 2012)

@ Kalm tu prouves une fois de plus post après post que tes discours bienfondés basés uniquement sur ton expérience personnelle ne servent à rien ... en tout cas pas ici ... 

Quid du Vertex 3 ? c'est censé être un mauvais SSD ? quand je l'ai acheté c'était sur PC le meilleur SSD qui était disponible en terme de puissance brute, après comme on le sait tous OCZ niveau SSD c'est la roulette Russe avec 10% voire plus de retour, mais qu'est ce que j'en ai à foutre de ça ? Si jamais mon SSD me lâche j'ai juste les programmes pas importants dessus, les programmes de tous les jours + l'OS et OCZ m'en renvoie un en 48 heures chronopost ... 

Donc tes suppositions, tes supputations, tes triangulations hasardeuses, tes affirmations douteuses, tu te les gardes mon " vieux " , parce que là t'es vraiment à côté de la plaque.

Pour moi t'es un troll d'un autre âge, le genre de type qui vient te jeter son " expérience " à la gueule comme seule répartie et raison d'être mais qui ne fait au final que brasser du vent sur des sujets comme le Retina alors que je le rappelle, TU NE POSSèDES PAS LA MACHINE.

Allé tchao, ça sera ma dernière réponse car les trolls ça n'a jamais fais avancer aucun débats.

Ah et pour le " t'as beau jouer les connaisseurs " ... ça fait 15 ans que je suis dans l'informatique, que je teste, que je vends, que je conseille, donc tu pourrais éventuellement commencer à te taire et à tourner 7 fois ta langue dans ta bouche.

Ah pardon ça devrait pas te parler, j'ai pas fais les " tournées " en 1990 avec mon AMIGA sur lequel on pouvait changer les cassettes à la volée ... 

AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA TROLILOLOLILILIOLOLILIL KALM ET 314-R DANS LA PLACE ON RIGOLE TROP C'EST RIGOLO ICI !!!!


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

... qu'ouis-je ?  un fan ?


----------



## Vinky (7 Août 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Je n'ai aucun soucis à parler du contenu, je t'invite à relire mes posts et les tiens. Je soulignais juste ton incapacité à débattre.
> 
> "Il n'y a pas plus sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre".



Bah relis les alors sur tous tes posts de ce sujet un seul et unique parle de contenu, j'ai cité des morceaux et en réponse retour à du non contenu 

C'est certainement pas volontaire, mais ce n'est pas la première fois que tu le fais. 

@Kalm: Merci de reparler avec du concret. Je te crois volontier pour final, mais il faut pas prendre cette utilisation comme une utilisation générale. 

Pour le second exemple, je suis surpris de ta consommation de RAM élevée, tu dois avoir pas mal d'onglet d'ouvert non ? (20-30 ?) perso pour utiliser 4 Go de RAM avec ce genre d'utilisation faut que je sois avec une dizaine donglet, mail, iTunes, word et excel ouvert. Sinon sur Photoshop ou sur du jeu les constats sont différents. Mais ce genre d'utilisation n'est pas générale contrairement aux autres.


----------



## Janus00 (7 Août 2012)

J'ai lu depuis 1 semaine chacune de tes interventions 314-r et sur une 15 aine de messages, il doit  avoir 14 trolls ... 

Il serait temps que vous vous recycliez avec ton ami Kalm ... montez un one man show ... allez agiter les marionnettes, mais ici honnêtement vous venez en aide à personne concrètement ...


----------



## kalm (7 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> @ Kalm tu prouves une fois de plus post après post que tes discours bienfondés basés uniquement sur ton expérience personnelle ne servent à rien ... en tout cas pas ici ...
> 
> Quid du Vertex 3 ? c'est censé être un mauvais SSD ? quand je l'ai acheté c'était sur PC le meilleur SSD qui était disponible en terme de puissance brute, après comme on le sait tous OCZ niveau SSD c'est la roulette Russe avec 10% voire plus de retour, mais qu'est ce que j'en ai à foutre de ça ? Si jamais mon SSD me lâche j'ai juste les programmes pas importants dessus, les programmes de tous les jours + l'OS et OCZ m'en renvoie un en 48 heures chronopost ...
> .
> AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA TROLILOLOLILILIOLOLILIL KALM ET 314-R DANS LA PLACE ON RIGOLE TROP C'EST RIGOLO ICI !!!!



Certes lorsque l'on passe son temps a surfer ou jouer en gros lorsque l'on a que ca a faire de démonter de réinstaller l'os pas de problème,ca occupe .

Et si tu avais analysé le Vertex2 t'aurais compris ,oups pardon t'as 15ans de test etc....


----------



## cedalone (7 Août 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Le mode preview  dans final va a lui seul  te bouffer tes 8GB RAM embarquées.
> C'est AMA trop juste pour du gros montage.
> C'est pas rare de voir 32GB voir plus pour ce genre d'usage,je parle en pro, ce que tu es amené a faire, non?



Vous me faites marrer. A vous lire vous devez bossez sur le montage de production de block-buster américains pour avoir de tels besoins...vous en avez de la chance! Comme si tous les monteurs pro que je connais avait attendu d'avoir 16 Go (ou même 8) pour bosser! Mais c'est la tendance actuelle: confondre matos et talent, comme si un monteur était meilleur avec un mbp retira 16Go et finalcut proX (enfin pro, faut voir) qu'avec son vieux mac 4Go et finalcut pro7....Vous êtes ridicules!

Bon allez je vous laisse à vos délires, de toute façon, avec un tel état d'esprit, 16Go c'est trop juste!

PS: si vous avez de VRAI besoin, faut se tourner vers un Mac Pro, pas un portable! Ca vous évitera de mettre votre mbp à la poubelle quand la garte graphique que vous aurez trop sollicité par vos montages aura lâché, et vous permettra d'y rajouter de la ram si d'aventure le projet à monter le nécessite vraiment...


----------



## tech-devil (7 Août 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Le mode preview  dans final va a lui seul  te bouffer tes 8GB RAM embarquées.
> C'est AMA trop juste pour du gros montage.
> C'est pas rare de voir 32GB voir plus pour ce genre d'usage,je parle en pro, ce que tu es amené a faire, non?



Je suis amené, mais je ne ferais pas du montage professionnel avant ma 4e année. Je veux dire par la, de bonne production.
Les trois première années nous n'auront pas des travaux excédent les 20 à 30 minutes. Les 8GB ne me sont pas utile pour l'instant. Après, étant donné que j'en fais une utilisation spécifique, alors oui, sa le sera. Mais à ce moment la je changerais forcément d'ordinateur, vu que les software auront évolués. Mais pas avant 3 ans au minimum, voir 4. Et puis, si mon ordinateur RAM un peu, ou est trop juste, n'oublions pas qu'il s'agit d'un portable et que sa ne doit pas être la base de travail idéale pour un montage vidéo pro. Ce n'est pas pour rien que les pro utilisent des stations de montage.


----------



## petitchemin (7 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Bah relis les alors sur tous tes posts de ce sujet un seul et unique parle de contenu, j'ai cité des morceaux et en réponse retour à du non contenu



Oui, tu es l'Unique ! 



Vinky a dit:


> C'est certainement pas volontaire, mais ce n'est pas la première fois que tu le fais.



Ah oui ? Qu'est ce que tu sous-entends ?


----------



## kalm (7 Août 2012)

cedalone a dit:


> Vous me faites marrer. A vous lire vous devez bossez sur le montage de production de block-buster américains pour avoir de tels besoins...vous en avez de la chance! Comme si tous les monteurs pro que je connais avait attendu d'avoir 16 Go (ou même 8) pour bosser! Mais c'est la tendance actuelle: confondre matos et talent, comme si un monteur était meilleur avec un mbp retira 16Go et finalcut proX (enfin pro, faut voir) qu'avec son vieux mac 4Go et finalcut pro7....Vous êtes ridicules!


Pourquoi tu mélanges les pommes et les poires ,on parle hardware pas talent.
Les App  demandaient tt simplement moins de ressource et dans l'incapacités d'aller au delà de 4GB puisque en 32bits ,c'est plus le cas aujourd'hui hui plus tu lui en donne plus il en bouffe.

J'ai un pote graphiste qui avec 8GB de RAM et le MBP17 2011, n'arrête pas de redémarrer ca machine pour en libérer,tu vas pas me dire que c'est confortable.


----------



## Janus00 (7 Août 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Certes lorsque l'on passe son temps a surfer ou jouer en gros lorsque l'on a que ca a faire de démonter de réinstaller l'os pas de problème,ca occupe .
> 
> Et si tu avais analysé le Vertex2 t'aurais compris ,oups pardon t'as 15ans de test etc....



J'ai eu le Vertex 2 qui est parti en SAV au bout de 14 mois échangé à neuf en 2 jours et là le Vertex 3 qui tourne impecc depuis pas mal de temps maintenant sans soucis à l'horizon.

J'en conclu que le mouton c'est bel et bien toi, car t'es typiquement le genre de personne à suivre les " ont dit " sans avoir testé / possédé le matériel en question.

Perso je teste quand je suis pas sur, quitte à commander sur internet et renvoyer le produit dans la semaine / 15 jours légaux de rétractation si je n'en suis pas satisfait mais au moins j'ai un avis objectif sur la chose.

MODE KIKI TROP DUR ON :

Puisque t'es si fort que ça t'as du aider pleins de gens dans leur recherche de machine, j'en suis à 24 MP de personnes différentes qui m'ont demandé conseilé concernant le Macbook Pro Retina, donc je suppose que mes interventions sont plus intéressantes et construites que les tiennes ? 

MODE KIKI TROP DUR OFF.


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> J'ai lu depuis 1 semaine chacune de tes interventions 314-r et sur une 15 aine de messages, il doit  avoir 14 trolls ...
> 
> Il serait temps que vous vous recycliez avec ton ami Kalm ... montez un one man show ... allez agiter les marionnettes, mais ici honnêtement vous venez en aide à personne concrètement ...



... Retinus, quand je te lis c'est toujours pour Paul et Mickey...
Des histoires de bacs à sable, de petites bagarres tristes où tu essaies tant bien que mal d'affirmer ta personnalité.(tu n'es d'ailleurs pas le seul...)
Oui, j'avoue en rire et t'invite à en faire de même, j'assume le terme de bouffon tu peux y aller...

Kalm a sa manière de voir les choses qui lui appartient, et toute aussi respectable que la tienne, la mienne ou celle des autres... 
tu n'as pas de soucis à te faire : voici en quoi je peux te venir en aide. 

Vous pouvez tous avoir raison que j'en ai rien à faire, là n'est pas la question !
Tant que tu ne voudras pas apprendre de l'autre, il sera impossible d'échanger.
Et moi, c'est ce qui m'intéresse, et avec le sourire, merci.


----------



## Janus00 (7 Août 2012)

Je suis sur que tu pourrais avoir des interventions très intéressantes 314-r cependant dès que je te lis c'est 90% du temps pour lancer la petite pique quotidienne envers le Retina bien souvent qui a l'air d'exciter tous tes sens à tel point que je me demande si tu ne devrais pas te l'acheter pour nous en parler plus en profondeur.

Rien de méchant ou péjoratif dans mes réponses, juste du mal à comprendre l'intérêt d'une critique permanente et gratuite, comme si tu été là pour jeter la pierre à cette machine.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Rien de méchant ou péjoratif dans mes réponses, juste du mal à comprendre l'intérêt d'une critique permanente et gratuite, comme si tu été là pour jeter la pierre à cette machine.



Pour certains c'est stimulant ... 





> pour lancer la petite pique


 j'ai pas l'As de Pique, je mets quoi ...


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Je suis sur que tu pourrais avoir des interventions très intéressantes 314-r cependant dès que je te lis c'est 90% du temps pour lancer la petite pique quotidienne envers le Retina bien souvent qui a l'air d'exciter tous tes sens à tel point que je me demande si tu ne devrais pas te l'acheter pour nous en parler plus en profondeur.
> 
> Rien de méchant ou péjoratif dans mes réponses, juste du mal à comprendre l'intérêt d'une critique permanente et gratuite, comme si tu été là pour jeter la pierre à cette machine.



... ça n'est pas mon état d'esprit, je me fais juste contradicteur de la béatitude ambiante...
Je me suis déjà plusieurs fois prononcé à propos de cette machine... qui n'a pas que des inconvénients...


----------



## cedalone (7 Août 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Pourquoi tu mélanges les pommes et les poires ,on parle hardware pas talent.
> Les App  demandaient tt simplement moins de ressource et dans l'incapacités d'aller au delà de 4GB puisque en 32bits ,c'est plus le cas aujourd'hui hui plus tu lui en donne plus il en bouffe.
> 
> J'ai un pote graphiste qui avec 8GB de RAM et le MBP17 2011, n'arrête pas de redémarrer ca machine pour en libérer,tu vas pas me dire que c'est confortable.



Non je ne mélange pas, si tu lis jusqu'à la fin tu comprendras. Un portable reste ce qu'il est: un portable et pas un station de travail professionnelle. Si on parle besoin et Pro, on répond Mac Pro. J'ai aussi un mbp, mais faut pas se dire que le "pro" rajouté derrière MacBook signifie qu'il qu'il va servir à un usage professionnel (ça m'étonnerais beaucoup que la majorité des mbp soient vendus pour ça), et qu'il sera suffisant quelque soit ses besoins. Une machine qu'on ne peut pas faire évoluer n'a de professionnelle que le nom. La casse de carte graphique est super courante pour ce type de travail, et rien que pour ça , je déconseillerai fortement l'usage intensif en montage sur ce type de machine, à moins de pouvoir en racheter une neuve régulièrement.

Pour le reste, je ne suis pas madame Irma, et ne connais donc pas la durée de vie de ce mbp rétina, mais si j'en crois mon expérience, de toute façon avec 8 ou 16 Go, dans 5 ans il est obsolète alors plutôt que de parler de bon ou de mauvais choix, il me semble judicieux de se poser la question l'usage réel. Du coup si c'est pour faire du montage pro au quotidien, cette machine ne me semble pas indiquée quelqu'en soit la config.
Oui ce mbp a des caractéristique de folie pour le commun des mortels mais je ne suis pas du tout certain qu'il resiste à un usage intensif, contrairement à une vraie station de travail de type Mac Pro.

En revanche, et tant qu'à acheter ce mbp rétina qui coute un bras en deuxième machine, je parle toujours pour les usages pro, je le prendrait avec les 16Go, ne serrait-ce que pour être sûr qu'il soit moins à la ramasse au bout de 5 ans, vu qu'elle est soudée.

Pour tous les autres usages: un mpb "non rétina" reste un choix qui vaut le coup (et le coût)  à étudier fortement avant achat, sachant qu'on peut obtenir quasiment les mêmes performances avec possibilité d'évolutions et de réparations de type "do it yourself" non négligeables ...

Je n'ai pas de pote graphiste, mais en revanche mon frêre qui est graphiste & webmaster n'as pas besoin de redémarrer le sien datant de 2007 et qui n'a que 4Go de ram...faudrait peut-être lui conseiller d'utiliser Onyx!

Un de mes amis monteurs vient de terminer un 52mn pour "envoyé spécial" avec un mbp de 2008 (sa deuxieme machine) et toujours 4Go de ram car il avait cramé la carte graphique de son Mac Pro et qu'il a devait finir en urgence, il était en Afrique, loin d'un Applestore: il n'a jamais eu besoin de redémarrer sa machine non plus.

Et pour terminer, la résolution rétina est bien au dessus de celle utilisée en broadcast HD...donc pas vraiment utile pour du montage pro...


----------



## Arlekin (7 Août 2012)

kalm a dit:


> T'as deja fait un gros montage video avec final,le mode preview va a lui seul te bouffer tes 8GB de RAM
> Rien qu'en surf et skype suis déjà 50% de RAM sur 8GB dispo 3GB ,je fais quoi après je quitte le web pour lancer des grosse APP
> 8GB c'est le minimum confortable et sans trop en demander sur Lion et ML ,


 
J'en vois des bêtises tous les jours, sur tous les forum, et là tu fais un gros gros cake.
Soit on a pas le même OS, soit tu ments et troll.

Pour dire même windows fait mieux...  Tu faisais comment avant (il y a 4 ans) pour sufer et skyper ? moi j'y arrivais avec 2go


----------



## Janus00 (7 Août 2012)

Je suis content de ne pas être le seul à remarquer les trolls intensifs de Kalm ...


----------



## cedalone (7 Août 2012)

@Kalm:
Pour arriver à bouffer 3,5Go de ram avec ML je viens d'ouvrir en même temps:
safari sur lequel je répond sur ce forum et 10 onglets ouverts
itunes avec un film qui roule en airplay
un document word 2011
iPhoto
message
facetime
mail
ical
angrybird
sans compter les widget et monitor d'activité

on doit pas parler de la même chose question usage de ram ou alors ton Mac a un pb


----------



## kalm (7 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> J'en vois des bêtises tous les jours, sur tous les forum, et là tu fais un gros gros cake.
> Soit on a pas le même OS, soit tu ments et troll.
> 
> Pour dire même windows fait mieux...  Tu faisais comment avant (il y a 4 ans) pour sufer et skyper ? moi j'y arrivais avec 2go



Également2GB sur leopard en 32bits puis Snow suis vite passer a 4GB,comme je l'ai deja dit , en 64bits plus limité a 4GB les App se goinfrent,c'est quant même bien connue.
Et a l'avenir évites moi ce genre de remarque on a pas non  plus élevé tes cochons ensemble.

Barre d'outil ,RAM  utilisé 54% sur 8GB Web,skype.
certes il y a beaucoup d'onglets ouvert mais j'achète pas non plus un Mac qui coute un bras pour me priver de confort 






Et non aucune fuite memoire ou autre probleme.
Sur ce ,messieurs bonne nuit.


----------



## Cocopop (7 Août 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Et bien moi, je suis prêt à parier le contraire
> 
> Les baisses du coût de la RAM font que les applis y mettent le maximum de chose (c'est encore le stockage temporaire le plus rapide et efficace). 8Go me semblent indispensable aujourd'hui sous OSX (Lion) alors qu'il y a un an 4Go me semblait assez (SL).
> 
> ...


Je t'invite à te renseigner sur le terme "optimisation" qui devient le maitre mot des développeurs !

Désormais, le but est de faire des programmes plus performants qui usent moins de ram (ce que ne comprends pas Apple qui alourdi de plus en plus son système).

Regarde Windows 8 sur quoi il peut tourner, tu seras bluffé


----------



## Arlekin (7 Août 2012)

Tu aurais due préciser que quand tu surf c'est avec 50 onglets (non je me suis pas amusé à les compter).

Sinon mes cochons se portent bien


----------



## kalm (7 Août 2012)

Cocopop a dit:


> *ce que ne comprends pas Apple qui alourdi de plus en plus son système).*
> 
> Regarde Windows 8 sur quoi il peut tourner, tu seras bluffé



Entièrement en accord sur ce point,le problème bien et la


----------



## Janus00 (7 Août 2012)

La norme est 4 go et reste pour l'instant 4 go hein ... 

8 go actuellement est déjà un " luxe " que beaucoup de constructeurs ne proposent pas sur leur machine ou alors en options. 

C'est la preuve également que les machines semblent se stabiliser depuis plusieurs années sur une utilisation de 4 go ce qui est bien suffisant pour beaucoup d'utilisateurs / utilisations. 

Donc 16 go ... c'est un peu comme se dire " ok j'ai une ferrari mais je roule à 130km/h sur l'autoroute et peut être dans 5 ans la limitation passera à 160km/h ... " 

Hum.


----------



## Lucieaus (7 Août 2012)

Si l'upgrade coûtait 40, vous prendriez les 16GB de RAm, donc stop sérieux ce faux débat ....
C'est purement pécunier


----------



## tech-devil (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Si l'upgrade coûtait 40, vous prendriez les 16GB de RAm, donc stop sérieux ce faux débat ....
> C'est purement pécunier


Si ça coûtait 40, honnêtement, oui. Et je vais te dire pourquoi : 40 pour deux barrettes de 8Gb c'est pas cher payé haha. C'est un très bon prix x). J'y verrais plus une aubaine qu'une utilité, mais toujours dans mon soucis d'utilisation dans 35 ans. Si la ram suit mais que l'ordi est à la traine, pas fort intéressant.


----------



## Vinky (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Si l'upgrade coûtait 40, vous prendriez les 16GB de RAm, donc stop sérieux ce faux débat ....
> C'est purement pécunier



Bah c'est bien pour cela qu'il y a un débat. Sinon il n'y en aurait pas. C'est bien ce prix élevé qui fait que l'intérêt de dépenser 200  pour l'option doit se réfléchir...

@Kalm : J'ai toujours entendu qu'Opera prenait beaucoup de RAM par rapport aux autres (même s'il apporte pas mal de chose en plus) t'as la même consommation avec Safari ? Même si bon 50 onglets ça reste normal que ça pompe autant. C'est une question sérieuse qui pourrait aussi aider d'autres personnes en fonction de leurs navigateurs (il consomme peut-être encore moins que les autres même si 4Go, ça commence à faire beaucoup)

@petitchemin :  Merci de me faire rire :love:


----------



## edd72 (7 Août 2012)

Cocopop a dit:


> Je t'invite à te renseigner sur le terme "optimisation" qui devient le maitre mot des développeurs !
> 
> Désormais, le but est de faire des programmes plus performants qui usent moins de ram (ce que ne comprends pas Apple qui alourdi de plus en plus son système).
> 
> Regarde Windows 8 sur quoi il peut tourner, tu seras bluffé



Tout dépend ce qu'on optimise... Si on optimise la RAM (pour tourner sur de pettes config) ou les performances de l'application (traiter le max de données rapidement en gérant le maximum de choses en RAM -dont l'accès est rapide-). Il faut un compromis entre les deux.
Par le passé, j'ai vu développé (et suis intervenu) en C (et ça c'est de l'optim, gestion de la RAM au bit près) pour un grand groupe (anciennement public, dans la téléphonie...) un batch de comptabilité générale montant la BDD en RAM (et gérant lui même son swap)  pour pouvoir effectuer les traitements dans le temps imparti (nuit batch), l'ancienne version de l'appli (procédures SGBD, accès disques...) ne permettant plus de rester dans les clous et même en optimisant les traitements. Pour rester dans le 4Go des serveurs, les pseudo-tables stockées sous forme de structures contenaient les adresses mémoires plutôt que les données (et donc des entiers plutot que des pointeurs de caractères -on grattait le moindre bit, quand une donnée n'utilisait pas un int64 complet (cf plage de valeur d'un int64), on la concaténait en mémoire avec une autre...-). Le problème c'est qu'à la moindre évolution (genre modification des axes de ventilation comptables), cela coutait (hj) plusieurs mois tant les 500 sources qui constituaient le binaire étaient imbuvables et les modifs mal pesées lourdes de conséquence (core dump difficilement analysable) alors qu'avec quelque chose de moins optimisé ça n'aurait peut-être pris que deux semaines... Enfin bon.
Aujourd'hui, je taf pour un grand groupe d'assurance (autres technos: j2e, weblogic...) et là aussi on gonfle les serveurs en multipliant les instances avec des quantité astronomique de RAM pour rendre les choses possibles (plutôt que de refaire bosser des mecs à revoir tout le code, puis des valideurs, etc.).
Et j'ai aussi connu les micro avec 64Ko de RAM sur lequels on codait en assembleur (z80) pour avoir la main sur le moindre aspect de gestion mémoire...
Donc tu vois...
(et non, je ne suis pas si vieux )

Quand bien même l'optimisation algorithmique permettrait d'améliorer les choses, quand la RAM ne coûte rien et qu'il est admis que tout le monde possède xGo, c'est beaucoup plus économique de faire une appli qui bouffe cette RAM que tout le monde a (tant qu'elle la libère ensuite, je ne parle pas de fuite mémoire ici) plutôt que de payer une équipe pendant 1 an à essayer de gratter des octets à droite et à gauche.

Ayant développé en C pendant pas mal d'années, je sais ce qu'est l'optimisation de la RAM (pas de garbage collector ou autres mécanismes de libération "intelligents") et ce n'est pas forcément ma façon de concevoir les choses mais c'est pourtant ainsi que ça fonctionne depuis un paquet d'années (et la consommation des OS au fil du temps ne me contredit pas -y'a 10 ans, tu aurais imaginé avoir même 4Go de RAM sur ta machine 10 ans plus tard? Impensable! On en reparle dans 5 ans quand tu auras 16Go sur ta machine (et peut-être plus), tu les as peut-être déja?-)

Quant à Windows 8, la config minimale de MS est 2Go de RAM (en 64bits) tout comme Mountain Lion, mais on sait bien que rapidement cette config est trop juste parcequ'au delà de l'OS, il y a des logiciels qui tournent dessus


----------



## Janus00 (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Si l'upgrade coûtait 40, vous prendriez les 16GB de RAm, donc stop sérieux ce faux débat ....
> C'est purement pécunier



Oui probablement, c'est ce que j'ai fais sur PC, mes 2 ordinateurs à la maison ont 16 go de ram que je n'exploite jamais Ô grand jamais ... 

Je les ai pris et mis parce que j'avais des rabais et la possibilité de mettre 2 x 8 go de ram pour casiment le même prix que 2 x 4 go de ram mais quand je dis que 16 go sont inutiles pour 90% des utilisateurs lambda je sais de quoi je parle.


----------



## Lucieaus (7 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> *Bah c'est bien pour cela qu'il y a un débat. Sinon il n'y en aurait pas. C'est bien ce prix élevé qui fait que l'intérêt de dépenser 200  pour l'option doit se réfléchir...*



Voilà ...
DOnc finalement c'est pas que c'est inutile, mais que c'est trop cher.


----------



## tech-devil (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Voilà ...
> DOnc finalement c'est pas que c'est inutile, mais que c'est trop cher.



Non, c'est INUTILE et TROP CHER. 
Inutile pour 90% des personnes. Et trop cher pour pouvoir garder son ordi un peu plus longtemps.
Car mettre 16GB de ram et réussir à les utiliser dans 5 ans (chose qui est déjà très difficile en sois), c'est déjà bien. Mais quoi qu'il arrive, mettre 200 en plus pour prolonger l'utilisation de l'ordi six mois de plus, sa n'en vaut pas la peine. Car si il faut 16GB de mémoire ram dans 5 ans, le mac sera vachement obsolète!


----------



## Vinky (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Voilà ...
> DOnc finalement c'est pas que c'est inutile, mais que c'est trop cher.


C'est surtout infiniment trop cher si c'est inutile.

Si t'en auras jamais besoin de ta vie, qu'elle intérêt de prendre une option à 200 ? (quelle qu'elle soit).

Donc le prix implique une réflexion sur l'utilité de l'option en fonction de son utilisation. Et plus l'option sera chère, plus tu devras y réfléchir.
Mais c'est comme tout ce que tu achètes avec des options, c'est le même raisonnement. Si les options sur une voiture ne couteraient pas si chère, tout le monde les prendrait. L'allumage automatique des phares pour les voitures, par exemple, au vu du prix de l'option, il faut réfléchir de l'intérêt de la prendre. On est tous d'accord qu'avec c'est (globalement) mieux. Mais si tu ne roules qu'en plein jour, c'est bien trop cher au vu du fait que ça ne te servira jamais.

On est exactement dans ce débat là...


----------



## Lucieaus (7 Août 2012)

Qu'on soit clair, et soyez pas mauvaises langues :

Raison principale pour laquelle vous prenez pas 16GB : le prix.
Raison secondaire pour laquelle vous prenez pas 16GB : l'utilité.

Si vous en avez pas besoin, pourquoi le prendre si ça coutait 40 alors, hum?


----------



## Vinky (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Qu'on soit clair, et soyez pas mauvaises langues :
> 
> Raison principale pour laquelle vous prenez pas 16GB : le prix.
> Raison secondaire pour laquelle vous prenez pas 16GB : l'utilité.
> ...


Parce qu'elle ne coute pas 40&#8364; dans cette vie. Peut-être que dans un monde parallèle c'est le cas et je laisse les personnes de ce monde parallèle se poser les questions de l'intérêt.

Chez nous l'option vaut 200&#8364; et le débat est autour de ça.  Je pense qu'il est déjà assez houleux avec ces conditions fixe (à savoir 200&#8364; l'option 16 Go) quel intérêt d'en faire un second sur des conditions fictives ?


----------



## Janus00 (7 Août 2012)

C'est ce que j'ai dis plus haut, si ça coûtait 40 euros on le prendrait tous car pas cher mais on en aurait pas forcemment besoin ? 

C'est la même réflexion pour 200 euros, sauf que 200 euros ça fait mal au cul, alors que 40 euros c'est déjà plus acceptable.


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

... dommage qu'on puisse pas mettre 12Go...


----------



## Lucieaus (7 Août 2012)

Oui, mais il y a alors une forme d'hypocrisie chez les pro 8GB. L'argument idéologique du "_m'en fout, c'est complètement inutile, même Max Payne 3 virtualisé n'en a pas besoin_" c'est pour masquer le "_ouais forcément, j'aimerais bien avoir mon MBP boosté à fond, mais c'est  beaucoup trop cher pour moi_"

Dans ces circonstances, je vois pas bien l&#8217;intérêt du débat de fond sur l'utilité si vous seriez en fait les premiers à sauter sur les 16GB dans certaines conditions


----------



## edd72 (7 Août 2012)

"Chacun voit midi à sa porte", comme on dit.

Et si on enchainnait sur les 512Go de SSD,


----------



## Cocopop (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Si l'upgrade coûtait 40, vous prendriez les 16GB de RAm, donc stop sérieux ce faux débat ....
> C'est purement pécunier


Excuse moi mais ta comparaison est totalement niaise...

Exemple : Tu vas acheter une voiture qui coute 15 000E et si pour 500E de plus le vendeur te propose une Ferrari, tu vas refuser même si tu utiliseras que 10% de ces capacités ?


----------



## jcfaggia (7 Août 2012)

J'ai suivi avec intérêt ce long débat qui a le mérite d'exposer un certain nombre de choses, mais qui , je pense , n'arrivera pas à clarifier les choix si les arguments avancés çà et là ne sont pas étayés par des retours d'utilisation en situations réelles.
Merci à tech-devil qui a pris beaucoup de temps pour exposer judicieusement un maximum d'éléments permettant aux futurs acheteurs de savoir avec quoi démarrer si leurs moyens ne permettent pas de taper dans le top niveau.
Si je peux me permettre d'amener quelques pierres à cet édifice, je commencerai par conseiller de prendre la machine dont on a besoin tout de suite et non celle, évolutive (?), qui pourra satisfaire des besoins dont on ignore tout. Bien malin celui qui sait quel sera le must dans 5 ans...
Pour ceux qui ont le vertige en voyant la surenchère des RAM et des Ghz, je vais narrer le plus brièvement possible mon dernier vécu vidéo :

Je travaille (en amateur, disons éclairé) sur des montages vidéo, à partir de rushes HDV en caméra grand public, et réalise des petits films de 30 Mn maxi pour lesquels je cherche à m'approcher d'un résultat aussi parfait que possible.
N'étant nullement professionnel, j'utilise mon iMac 24 de 2008, 3,O6 Ghz et 4 Go de RAM.
Comme j'aime le travail bien fait et le confort qui va avec, après après avoir utilisé iMovie, Final Cut express & Final Cut Studio 4, j'ai fini par passer sur Adobe CS5 sur lequel la seule limite est le talent de l'utilisateur. Autant dire que j'ai de la marge... S'il y a un domaine ou l'effort financier vaut le coup, c'est bien là. Première et Encore laissent loin derrière les logiciels Apple pour les montages HD.

Donc, j'entreprends un de mes montages, durée prévue 20 Mn, avec Titres animés, transitions, effets, mixage son etc... comme à mon habitude, sur mon iMac.

Et là, à peine la capture de mes rushes effectuée, crac ! cette s... de carte vidéo NVIDIA 8800 se rappelle qu'elle a 3 ans  et se crashe lamentablement ! iMac HS !!!!
Ayant un impératif de calendrier pour ce petit film, je n'ai plus que  mon MB blanc de 2006, 1,8 Gz et 2 Go de RAM à 667 Ghz sous la main pour me consoler.
Hé bien, j'y suis arrivé quand même, certes avec moins d'aisance qu'avec l'iMac, mais cette vaillante petite machine m'a permis de travailler presque normalement, alors que sur le papier, ses caractéristiques ne lui laissaient aucune chance, si on consulte le long débat qui précède.
Hormis des reactions un peu plus lentes que celles de l'iMac, mon principal souci a été de travailler sur un écran 13' . En vidéo, quand on est habitué au 24'..aie aie aie ...

Sinon, jamais planté, jamais mémoire saturée, jamais chauffé. Poutant je ne l'ai pas ménagé ! Ah oui, lors de l'encodage et de la création de l' image disque BDMV, il a mis  environ 30% de temps de plus que l'iMac.
(A titre indicatif,  pour un film de 15 Mn très complet, transitions, titres , bande son, j'ai besoin de 60 Mn pour sortir l'image disque BDMV avec Adobe Encore.)
Quand on est amateur, qu'est ce que ça peut faire de mettre l'encodage la nuit ? 1h ou 2h, ça ne change pas grand chose.
Loin de moi l'idée de dire que les machines ultra performantes sont inutiles, mais le marketing pousse souvent à se suréquiper sans raison. Il faut savoir évaluer ses besoins et mettre le budget là où c'est vraiment nécessaire.
J'ai très envie de passer au 27' quadricoeurs, mais aurai-je vraiment un confort supérieur à mon 24' ? Je n'en suis pas si sûr...En attendant, j'ai récupéré mon iMac avec une nouvelle CG, et si dans 3 ans, ou avant, la question se repose, on verra.

Dommage, c'est vrai, que certains sur le forum perdent toute tolérance, et assènent des     " vérités" simplement basées sur la lecture des chiffres et non sur leurs expériences.
Partager, ça sert à ça, un forum...
Bonne nuit
JCF


----------



## Janus00 (7 Août 2012)

Aucun rapport mec, j'aurais pu aisément me prendre le retina haut de gamme à 3600 ou 3800 euros toutes options.

J'ai pris celui à 2279 euros que j'ai eu à 2049 et quelques euros avec une méga réduction de 10% et je m'en félicite tous les jours d'avoir fais ce choix là.

2050 euros auquels sont venus se greffer quelques dizaines de dollars de pochette ainsi que 80 euros pour un disque dur externe en USB3.

Facture totale d'environ 2200 euros pour macbook pro retina 8 go + 1 To externe USB3 + housse spéciale retina made in USA. 



Avec l'excédent que je n'ai pas mis dans cette machine qui m'aurait servi à rien du tout de la booster à son maximum j'ai passé 10 jours de vacances exquises sur la côte d'Azur.



Enfin bref, 16go ne servent à rien effectivement, sauf que si on nous proposait les 16go au prix du 8go ou casiment au même prix, tout le monde le prendrait effectivement car pourquoi se priver quand c'est vraiment pas cher, on est fait ainsi, l'homme en veut toujours plus, même quand ça ne lui apporte rien et qu'il le sait pertinemment. 

Regardes j'ai bien avoué avoir 2 PC avec 16 go de ram que je n'utilise jamais. 

Donc je savais clairement que 8 go même sur Mac c'était AMPLEMENT suffisant.


----------



## Cocopop (7 Août 2012)

Totalement d'accord avec toi 

J'ajouterai que 80% des gens n'utilisent déjà pas totalement 4Go alors 16 se serait totalement débile.

Mise à par pour certains professionnel, il n'y a aucune utilité d'avoir 16Go et encore moins avec les CG et Proco que fourni Apple.

Mais bon si çà fait plaisir à certains tant mieux. Et oubliez pas, l'année prochaine le critère d'Apple sera 32Go


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Oui, mais il y a alors une forme d'hypocrisie chez les pro 8GB. L'argument idéologique du "_m'en fout, c'est complètement inutile, même Max Payne 3 virtualisé n'en a pas besoin_" c'est pour masquer le "_ouais forcément, j'aimerais bien avoir mon MBP boosté à fond, mais c'est  beaucoup trop cher pour moi_"
> 
> Dans ces circonstances, je vois pas bien lintérêt du débat de fond sur l'utilité si vous seriez en fait les premiers à sauter sur les 16GB dans certaines conditions




Oh le vilain Trollet !!!


----------



## Vinky (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Oui, mais il y a alors une forme d'hypocrisie chez les pro 8GB. L'argument idéologie du "_m'en fout, c'est complètement inutile, même Max Payne 3 virtualisé n'en a pas besoin_" c'est pour masquer le "_ouais forcément, j'aimerais bien avoir mon MBP boosté à fond, mais c'est  beaucoup trop cher pour moi_"
> 
> Dans ces circonstances, je vois pas bien l&#8217;intérêt du débat de fond sur l'utilité si vous seriez en fait les premiers à sauter sur les 16GB dans certaines conditions



Bah je vois pas le lien en fait de ce que tu dis ? C'est comme si tu disais que ça ne vaut pas le coût de prendre une maison avec pleins d'options (qui ne te serviront pas forcement) pour 1 million d'euros et que si tu peux acheter la maison qui coute 1 millions d'euros pour 100 000&#8364;, là tu dirais oui ça vaut le coût.

Bah ton raisonnement change... Je comprend vraiment pas ce que tu cherches à démontrer... Les deux conditions sont totalement corrélés, en les décorrélant tu as des conditions différentes et donc des conclusions différentes en fonction des personnes et des besoins.

Pour répondre à ta question, pour ma part même à 40&#8364; je ne l'aurais pas pris car j'en aurai réellement pas besoin, quand j'ai besoin de faire quelque chose de lourd, je ferme ce qui ne me sers pas  (même si j'ai plein de RAM de dispo) c'est une habitude que j'ai prise (un peu comme ranger ses affaires quand on ne s'en sert plus) et que ce qui me sert ne nécessite pas tant de RAM simultannément. Mais comme expliqué, le prix n'est pas à 40&#8364;, donc la question ne se pose pas.


----------



## Cocopop (7 Août 2012)

Totalement d'accord avec toi 

J'ajouterai que 80% des gens n'utilisent déjà pas totalement 4Go alors 16 se serait totalement débile.

Mise à par pour certains professionnel, il n'y a aucune utilité d'avoir 16Go et encore moins avec les CG et Proco que fourni Apple.

Mais bon si çà fait plaisir à certains tant mieux. Et oubliez pas, l'année prochaine le critère d'Apple sera 32Go 

32Go le pied... Vous pourrez ouvrir 230 onglets + lire 12 vidéos + écouter 32 albums + ouvrir 42 logiciels tranquilles... A la belle vie...


----------



## Lucieaus (7 Août 2012)

Cocopop a dit:


> Excuse moi mais ta comparaison est totalement niaise...
> 
> Exemple : Tu vas acheter une voiture qui coute 15 000E et si pour 500E de plus le vendeur te propose une Ferrari, tu vas refuser même si tu utiliseras que 10% de ces capacités ?



Exemple stupide.

Si j'achète une Porsche à 225.000 et que pour 230.000 je peux avoir la même avec 580 chevaux au lieu de 550, clairement je prends.

Je m'en servirai certainement pas, mais bon, j'en serais plus à ça prêt, et qui sait

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h46 ----------

La question est alors : pourquoi prendre les 16GB s'ils étaient moins cher sachant que vous êtes convaincus que c'est inutile.
Argent > volonté?


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> j'en serais plus à ça prêt
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h46 ----------



... en effet... si t'as pas les ronds...


----------



## Vinky (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> La question est alors : pourquoi prendre les 16GB *s'ils* étaient moins cher sachant que vous êtes convaincus que c'est inutile.
> Argent > volonté?



Il y a un si dans ta phrase. Avec des si on aurait mis Paris en bouteille.


----------



## Lucieaus (7 Août 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Oh le vilain Trollet !!!




Je troll pas, j'essaie de comprendre.

Le coup du "_16 GB c'est complètement inutile, mais ça sert vraiment à que dalle quoi, et pour 5 ans, mais si ça coûtait 160 de moins là ouais, je saute dessus tout de suite sans hésiter, sans problème_" , c'est un peu .....:mouais:

Soit t'es convaincu de pas en avoir besoin, et alors tu tabstiens en toutes circonstances.
Soit tu fais comme les pro 8GB ici, tu changes ton fusil d'épaule.


----------



## Janus00 (7 Août 2012)

Tu sais Lucieaus, l'argent est et restera le nerf de la guerre.

Si on nous proposait l'options 16 go de ram à 40 euros, beaucoup de monde serait plus enclin à le prendre effectivement car l'effet est psychologique.

On saurait pertinemment pour la plupart qu'on en aurait toujours pas besoin, le même besoin que lorsque l'option était à 200 euros, sauf qu'à 40 euros il devient plus acceptable de payer pour quelque chose d'inutile.

Un peu comme quand tu flânes sur l'appstore sur ton iPhone et que tu repars avec quelques programmes à 0.79 centimes dont tu n'as strictement pas besoin.

Si ils étaient à 20 Euros tu les prendrais jamais de la vie.


----------



## Cocopop (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Exemple stupide.
> 
> Si j'achète une Porsche à 225.000&#8364; et que pour 230.000&#8364; je peux avoir la même avec 580 chevaux au lieu de 550, clairement je prends.
> 
> ...


Ton exemple est aussi débile que le mien qui visait à montrer la débilité de tes précédents propos 

PS : Si sur ta voiture, pour quelques euros de plus on te propose une options qui te servira strictement à rien, tu l&#8217;achèteras ? (si oui, alors tu dois faire la joie de nombreux commerciaux...)


----------



## Lucieaus (7 Août 2012)

Cocopop a dit:


> Ton exemple est aussi débile que le mien qui visait à montrer la débilité de tes précédents propos



Il est déjà plus en adéquation avec l'exemple du MBP et des 16GB.

Non parce qu'entre une Megane à 15.000 et une Ferrari pour 500 de plus stu veux, hein ....
Tandis que même voiture, avec un peu plus de puissance, là oui.


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Il est déjà plus en adéquation avec l'exemple du MBP et des 16GB.
> 
> Non parce qu'entre une Megane à 15.000 et une Ferrari pour 500 de plus stu veux, hein ....
> Tandis que même voiture, avec un peu plus de puissance, là oui.




C'est un crash-test ?


----------



## Janus00 (7 Août 2012)

D'ailleurs messieurs puisque vous mettez le doigt là dessus, je ne comprends pas comment une méga, giga, extra, monstrueuse, société comme Apple, commercialement parlant, n'a pas baissé le prix de ses options pour les rendre attractives.

Je veux dire si effectivement les 16go de ram étaient à moins de 50 euros supplémentaires, tout le monde les prendrait ( ou du moins beaucoup plus qu'à 200 euros ) et pareil pour le coup du SSD  256 vs 512 go à 700 ou 800 euros l'option ... si elle était à 200 euros les gens se poseraient moins de question et ça ferait au final plus d'argent qui rentrent dans les caisses ?

Y'a quelque chose qui m'échappe au final dans la manière de faire de la Pomme, mais bon ils doivent avoir leurs raisons que la raison ignore.


----------



## Vinky (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Il est déjà plus en adéquation avec l'exemple du MBP et des 16GB.
> 
> Non parce qu'entre une Megane à 15.000 et une Ferrari pour 500&#8364; de plus stu veux, hein ....
> Tandis que même voiture, avec un peu plus de puissance, là oui.



Il est en adéquation avec absolument rien du tout. Montre moi où tu peux mettre 16Go de RAM pour 40&#8364; sur un MBPr ?

Tant que tu nous aura pas mis le lien, ta tentative de déviation du débat n'aura absolument aucun intérêt par rapport au débat initiale et n'aiguillera pas les gens qui liront ce sujet qui recherchent de l'aide sur leur choix...


----------



## Lucieaus (7 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Tu sais Lucieaus, l'argent est et restera le nerf de la guerre.
> 
> Si on nous proposait l'options 16 go de ram à 40 euros, beaucoup de monde serait plus enclin à le prendre effectivement car l'effet est psychologique.
> 
> ...



Bah voilà, c'est ça qui me dérange. Vous êtes convaincus que c'est inutile, mais la raison principale pour laquelle vous les prenez pas, c'est pas l'inutilité (dont vous avez fait votre cheval de bataille) mais bel et bien le coût.


----------



## Janus00 (7 Août 2012)

Pas du tout, si tu as suivi l'ensemble de mes réponses, j'ai argumenté et expliqué le pourquoi du comment.

L'impact psychologique, l'impact sur la bourse, l'impact sur les besoins en adéquation avec les machines et options proposées.

Que ça soit à 40 ou 200 euros, l'option 16 go ne servira à rien à 90% des utilisateurs, cependant à 40 euros il devient acceptable de payer ce " plus " bien qu'inutile.

Et pour clôturer sur mon avis perso, si les 16 go avaient été gratuit j'aurais franchis le pas, sinon non, car comme précisé précédemment sur PC j'arrive jamais à mettre à mal plus de 8 go sur 16 ...


----------



## Lucieaus (7 Août 2012)

Pourquoi le payer même 40&#8364; si c'est complètement inutile pour 5 ans?

Non mais vous avez des principes ou bien?


----------



## Vinky (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Bah voilà, c'est ça qui me dérange. Vous êtes convaincus que c'est inutile, mais la raison principale pour laquelle vous les prenez pas, c'est pas l'inutilité (dont vous avez fait votre cheval de bataille) mais bel et bien le coût.


La vache ... tu lis un mot sur deux depuis le début ?

Non parce que si c'est le cas, ça ne sert à rien qu'on te réponde, on a juste à ignorer tes posts...

*Les deux sont liés prix/utilité...*


----------



## Janus00 (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Pourquoi le payer même 40&#8364; si c'est complètement inutile pour 5 ans?
> 
> Non mais vous avez des principes ou bien?



OH mec wake up, tout ce que tu payes dans ta vie de tous les jours a une utilité à 100% ?

Tout ce que tu manges tu vas le chier quelques heures plus tard c'est pour ça que c'était inutile de te payer un bon repas au resto plutôt que du riz premier prix chez liddl ?

Nom de dieu faut arrêter à un moment de vouloir faire l'imbécile !


----------



## Lucieaus (7 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> La vache ... tu lis un mot sur deux depuis le début ?
> 
> Non parce que si c'est le cas, ça ne sert à rien qu'on te réponde, on a juste à ignorer tes posts...
> 
> *Les deux sont liés prix/utilité...*



Que dalle.
Si Apple te fait les 16GB à 1 de plus, en aucun cas tu ne refusera pas. 

1) Prix
2) Inutilité


----------



## Janus00 (7 Août 2012)

Mais c'est pareil pour tout !!!!

Les lunettes à 1 euro la paire supplémentaire tu crois que c'est fait pour faire joli ?

Personne aurait acheté une 2ème paire à un prix normal à 1 euro c'est comme si on te disait qu'on te fait un cadeau ou qu'on te les donne alors qu'en fait tu payes quand même 1 euro.

C'est de la psychologie commerciale de masse de base. ( et on est conditionné à 800% par la société de consommation à agir et réagir en fonction de ces critères de sélection. ) 

Un peu comme le fait de mettre un prix à 1.99 euros au lieu de 2 euros.


----------



## Vinky (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Que dalle.
> Si Apple te fait les 16GB à 1 de plus, en aucun cas tu ne refusera pas.
> 
> 1) Prix
> 2) Inutilité



Mais apple ne le fait pas...

C'est dans tes rêves donc arrête de spéculer et baver devant ton ordi...

"On te propose un ordi pour 1 , tu le prends ?" Mais osef, on ne me le propose pas. C'est au CE1 que tu fais ça : "Tu préfères avoir un gros chien sans dents ou un chat sans poil ?"
Sérieux, qu'est-ce qu'on s'en moque de ton histoire depuis le début ? Et le pire c'est que ça fait une page que tu nous ressaces ça et qu'on te répond... je t'ai dit que 40 je prenais pas, maintenant tu me balances 1 et demain tu vas me dire : "Et si Apple te donne 50 pour avoir 8Go de plus tu le prends ou pas ?" Bref arrête ton délire là :mouais:


----------



## Lucieaus (7 Août 2012)

Bah perso, un truc dont j'ai pas besoin, je l'achète pas, peu importe le prix. Raison pour laquelle j'exècre le comportement de certaines personnes lors des soldes, par exemple.


----------



## Vinky (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Bah perso, un truc dont j'ai pas besoin, je l'achète pas, peu importe le prix. Raison pour laquelle j'exècre le comportement de certaines personnes lors des soldes, par exemple.



Moi c'est pareil, mais c'est pas pour cela que j'ai fait des spéculations improbables pour savoir ce qu'en pense les autres...

Parlons sur ce qui existe et rien d'autres stp. Le reste on s'en contre-moque...


----------



## Lucieaus (7 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Mais apple ne le fait pas...
> 
> C'est dans tes rêves donc arrête de spéculer et baver devant ton ordi...
> 
> ...



Non mais le truc si tu veux que t'as pas encore compris parce que bon, voilà , bref, c'est que finalement tu comprends vite fait, et j'ai servi à le mettre en évidence, que si la majorité des gens restent sur 8GB au lieu de prendre les 16, c'est *AVANT TOUT CAR C'EST TROP CHER* et pas car c'est complètement inutile. Le ratio prix/utilité est mauvais, mais c'est bien la variable prix qui pèse le plus dans la balance.

Il y a donc soit une hypocrisie ambiante, soit des mecs qui savent pas ce qui'ils veulent et ce dont ils ont besoin. Dans les 2 cas, c'est pas folichon.

Ce qui se dégage donc de la discussion qu'on a eu ce soir, c'est ça : 

16GB, 200&#8364;? Ça sert vraiment à que dalle, même d'ici 5 ans on en sera pas là. En plus 200&#8364; quoi ...
16GB, 40&#8364;? Putain ouais, je prends direct, même si ça sert à rien du tout, je prends.


----------



## Vinky (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Non mais le truc si tu veux que t'as pas encore compris parce que bon, voilà , bref, c'est que finalement tu comprends vite fait, et j'ai servi à le mettre en évidence, que si la majorité des gens restent sur 8GB au lieu de prendre les 16, c'est *AVANT TOUT CAR C'EST TROP CHER* et pas car c'est complètement inutile. Le ratio prix/utilité est mauvais, mais c'est bien la variable prix qui pèse le plus dans la balance.
> 
> Il y a donc soit une hypocrisie ambiante, soit des mecs qui savent pas ce qui'ils veulent et ce dont ils ont besoin. Dans les 2 cas, c'est pas folichon.



T'as rien démontré du tout, t'as juste réussi à nous demander si pour 1&#8364; on l'aurait pris ? (presque on nous refilait de l'argent à la fin...)

T'as juste créé un débat issus d'un monde fictif tout droit de ton imagination sur est-ce que ça vaut le coût de prendre 16Go pour 40&#8364; de plus ?

Les gens t'ont répondu (et pas tous pareil) et voilà, maintenant si tu veux débattre de ce monde fictif, crée un sujet où on pourra en parler si tu le souhaites, mais ce sujet sert à aider les gens qui achète dans le monde réel... Le monde réel est : 200&#8364; 16 go de RAM.

Tout ce qui ont pris 8Go de RAM ont répondu : Plus n'est pas utile pour leur besoin et pour le besoin de pour beaucoup de gens et que plus c'est pour des besoins spécifiques bien particulier (relativement isolés).

Après dans ton monde fictif (dont les prix change tout le temps au passage : 1 ou 40&#8364; ?), certains ont répondu qu'ils ne le prendraient pas car c'est toujours 40&#8364; de trop car inutile et d'autres qui t'ont dit, ils le prendraient surement même si complètement inutile.

Bref, le "inutile" est toujours resté et après t'as voulu délirer "mais j'aime pas les gens qui achètent des trucs inutiles parce que c'est pas cher". Bah cool, mais c'était pas du tout le débat ici...


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Non mais le truc si tu veux que t'as pas encore compris parce que bon, voilà , bref, c'est que finalement tu comprends vite fait, et j'ai servi à le mettre en évidence, que si la majorité des gens restent sur 8GB au lieu de prendre les 16, c'est *AVANT TOUT CAR C'EST TROP CHER* et pas car c'est complètement inutile. Le ratio prix/utilité est mauvais, mais c'est bien la variable prix qui pèse le plus dans la balance.
> 
> Il y a donc soit une hypocrisie ambiante, soit des mecs qui savent pas ce qui'ils veulent et ce dont ils ont besoin. Dans les 2 cas, c'est pas folichon.



Ben vouiii ! 

Tu as cru chevaucher un cheval, mais t'es sur une chèvre... et à l'envers...


----------



## Lucieaus (7 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> T'as rien démontré du tout, t'as juste réussi à nous demander si pour 1&#8364; on l'aurait pris ? (presque on nous refilait de l'argent à la fin...)
> 
> T'as juste créé un débat issus d'un monde fictif tout droit de ton imagination sur est-ce que ça vaut le coût de prendre 16Go pour 40&#8364; de plus ?
> 
> ...



Si, et tu le sais comme moi. Seulement tu voudras jamais l'admettre. 

La majorité des gens, ici compris, passeraient à 16G de ram si c'était bien moins cher, et ce, bien que ce soit totalement inutile d'en avoir autant.
L'inutilité est l'argument qui a été mis en avant (le seul), mais en creusant, tu comprends que ces gens ne sont probablement bloqués uniquement que par une seule chose : le prix. C'est tout, c'est aussi simple que ça, y'a pas à chercher plus loin.

On s'en contrefout que ce soit inutile ou pas pour les 5 ou 70.000 ans à venir, le fait est que la majorité d'entre nous n'hésiteraient pas une seule seconde si c'était moins cher.

Donc franchement, utile ou pas on s'en tamponne, vu que même ceux qui disent que c'est inutile les prendraient certainement si Apple baissait la facture. Ca en fait un argument caduque.


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Donc franchement, utile ou pas on s'en tamponne, vu que même ceux qui disent que c'est inutile les prendraient certainement si Apple baisait la facture.



... et pas que la facture...


----------



## Lucieaus (7 Août 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Ben vouiii !
> 
> Tu as cru chevaucher un cheval, mais t'es sur une chèvre... et à l'envers...



Tu me fais flipper avec tes histoires d'être à l'envers sous une chèvre ou un cheval toi


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Tu me fais flipper avec tes histoires d'être à l'envers sous une chèvre ou un cheval toi



... pour un euro de plus tu avais la botte de foin... dommage !


----------



## Vinky (7 Août 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Si, et tu le sais comme moi. Seulement tu voudras jamais l'admettre.
> 
> La majorité des gens, ici compris, passeraient à 16G de ram si c'était bien moins cher, et ce, bien que ce soit totalement inutile d'en avoir autant.



Admettre quoi ?

Mais la question n'a jamais été de savoir si 16Go c'est bien. Mais si 16Go c'est utile...

De  plus pour la n-ième fois encore, je reste convaincu de l'inutilité de  16 Go (sauf cas particulier extrême) et je le déconseillerais quelque  soit le prix ! Et c'est là le débat... Toi tu veux débattre si la  sur-consommation fonctionne, comme dit crée un sujet pour ça, mais stp  arrête de le faire sur ce topic d'aide pour les gens qui se demande si  sur leur MBPr ils *doivent* prendre 16 Go sur leur futur machine ou  pas. Et toutes les personnes disant que 8 Go suffisent, ont toujours  dit que non (sauf utilisation spécifique)



Lucieaus a dit:


> L'inutilité est l'argument qui a été mis en avant (le seul), mais en creusant, tu comprends que ces gens ne sont probablement bloqués uniquement que par une seule chose : le prix. C'est tout, c'est aussi simple que ça, y'a pas à chercher plus loin.
> 
> On s'en contrefout que ce soit inutile ou pas pour les 5 ou 70.000 ans à venir, le fait est que la majorité d'entre nous n'hésiteraient pas une seule seconde si c'était moins cher.


Mais qu'est-ce qu'on s'en moque de savoir si les gens l'auraient pris si  c'était moins cher ? Ils ont bien tous dit que c'était inutile...  Encore ils te diraient "oui enfin ça servirait mais bon..." mais  personne ne t'a dit ça. Alors qu'est-ce que tu as démontré ?

La  sur-consommation lié non pas au besoin mais lié au prix qu'on est mettre  dans les objets ? Bah c'est nul et je suis de ton avis, ce n'est pas  parce que ça semble "pas cher" qu'il faut le prendre même si c'est  inutile. Mais c'est clairement un autre débat...


Lucieaus a dit:


> Donc franchement, utile ou pas on s'en tamponne, vu que même ceux qui disent que c'est inutile les prendraient certainement si Apple baisait la facture. Ca en fait un argument caduque.


Bah non, seul toi t'en tamponne, nous on a toujours dit : "C'est inutile sauf besoin particulier" tu es le seul à t'en moquer


----------



## kalm (8 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Puisque t'es si fort que ça t'as du aider pleins de gens dans leur recherche de machine, j'en suis à 24 MP de personnes différentes qui m'ont demandé conseilé concernant le Macbook Pro Retina, donc je suppose que mes interventions sont plus intéressantes et construites que les tiennes ?
> .



Yep un arracheur de dent (vendeur) pourra toujours duper un novice (nbrx sur le forum )mais certainement pas un user avertie.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h21 ----------

En fait Apple créait  la discorde par ses choix marketing de RAM soudée  et du prix de l'option au passage a 16GB ,soit 200euros de plus pour 8GB ,ce qui est aberrant.
Le vrai problème n'est pas le fait d'avoir besoin pour certains  de plus  de 8GB de RAM dans l'immédiat   mais bien de pouvoir upgrader si le besoin s'en fait sentir.
Pour une raison ou une autre un user peut se découvrir une nouvelle  activité ,loisir ou professionnel pour la video,photo&#8230;&#8230;  qui demanderont pour être confortable un supplément de RAM.

*Les besoins d'un user ne sera pas figé la RAM si *
J'ai 8GB de RAM , suffisant dans l'immediat bien que mes VM tirent la gueule donc sans doute passer a 16GB(juste la flemme) ,mais je vais pas brailler sur les personnes embarquant 16GB en leurs déblatérant que c'est inutile, j'en sais rien ,certains en auront besoins de 9,10 &#8230;&#8230;..

On va aussi me sortir  ferme tes 50onglets ou ferme une VM  ainsi tu auras suffisamment de RAM  pour faire une autre activité ,ben j'ai pas acheté  une machine a ce prix pour m'en soucier ,il est multitâche pas mono 

En excluant le prix fixé par Apple ,qu'est ce qui sera le plus judicieux ?
Prendre l'option 8GB et risquer de manquer de RAM sans possibilité d'upgrader. 
ou prendre l'option 16GB en sachant que l'on en aura pas besoins dans l'immédiat mais qu'au cas ou elles  seront dispo.
Selon ces besoins, chacun  doit être en mesure de le savoir donc ça sera du cas par cas ,c'est bien pour cette raison qu'Apple propose l'option.

Pourquoi ne débattons  nous pas sur l'option SSD ,tout simplement parce qu'il y a des alternatives(HDD externe USB3 ,upgrade possible dans un proche avenir)
Le vrai problème est la ,c'est tout.


@ Vinky

Nope Opera ne demande pas plus de ressource en RAM que Safari ,c'est même l'inverse avec les  mêmes onglets ouverts.
D'ailleurs ca SWAP


----------



## Vinky (8 Août 2012)

kalm a dit:


> @ Vinky
> 
> Nope Opera ne demande pas plus de ressource en RAM que Safari ,c'est même l'inverse avec les  mêmes onglets ouverts.
> D'ailleurs ca SWAP


Possible je n'ai jamais testé sur MAC. (Sous Windows c'est l'un des plus gros consommateur j'ai trouvé)

Par contre non ça ne swappe pas, le swappe c'est les sorties de pages  vu que tu es à 0 tu ne swappes pas du tout. (normal il te reste encore de la RAM)

Pour le reste, on est bien d'accord que c'est du cas par cas et que chacun fait son choix en fonction de ses besoins et surtout de ce qu'il juge possible qu'il fasse dans l'avenir.


----------



## kalm (8 Août 2012)

Tu peux tt a fait avoir 0 en page out et swaper , les fichier d'échange  swap file se créaient sur le SSD .
SWAP1 SWAP2 ETC&#8230;
Certes pas beaucoup dans cet exemple et pas suffisamment pour ralentir la machine puisque par encore a saturation de la RAM.

comme ici 

Tiens ca me fait penser que j'avais oublié  de virer Sleepimage ,ben voila c'est maintenant fait. 






A noter pour ceux qui pense avoir suffisamment de RAM qu'il est tt a fait possible en ligne de commande  d'éviter l'écriture de ces swapfile sur le SSD


----------



## Vinky (8 Août 2012)

Ça veut dire que dans le passé tu as swappé oui. Mais actuellement tu ne swappes pas. (après je ne sais pas ce que tu as fait dans le passé qui a du coup nécessité du swap, mais oui tu en as eu besoin)


----------



## kalm (8 Août 2012)

Yep j'en ai eu besoins mais juste lorsque j'ai ouvert Safari en parallèle avec Opéra avec les mêmes onglets que dans Opera donc il a belle et bien swaper a ce moment et bien ecrit sur le SSD.
Avant ca  excepté  swapfile 0 il n'y avait aucun fichiers swap file.
Des lors que j'ai fermé Safari les swap file 1 et 2 ont disparu, ce qui est un comportement normal,les swap file sont vite supprimés des lors que la mémoire est libéré.  

On peut tout fait swaper en ayant encore de la mémoire dispo 
pour forcer a utiliser que la RAM la seul alternative et de désactiver le Paging / Swap mais au risque pour certain qui n'aurait assez de RAM de bloquer le systeme .

Edit


----------



## Vinky (8 Août 2012)

Je ne sais pas sous OS X si c'est le cas aussi, mais je sais que sous Windows certaines appli nécessite un swappe minimal (quelques fichiers en cas de plantage complet du système pour pas tout perdre).

si c'est le cas, ça peut être risqué pour tous les jours.

Sinon, safari te prend le double de mémoire ? 

PS : C'est bien plus agréable de discuter avec toi dans ces conditions


----------



## kalm (8 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Je ne sais pas sous OS X si c'est le cas aussi, mais je sais que sous Windows certaines appli nécessite un swappe minimal (quelques fichiers en cas de plantage complet du système pour pas tout perdre).


Sous OS X les swap file sont crées et utilisés que quand il estime que la  RAM devient insuffisante ,des  que la RAM est libéré c'est supprimé .




Vinky a dit:


> Sinon, safari te prend le double de mémoire ?


Nope comme tu le vois ds le screenshot (webprocess donc Safari) prend juste 100MB  de RAM de plus qu'Opera.

*Premier screenshot av les même onglet qu'Opera 
Safari(webprocess) 1.32 GB
Opera 1.24GB*




Vinky a dit:


> PS : C'est bien plus agréable de discuter avec toi dans ces conditions


Si on fait dans le concret y a pas soucis 

Edit:


----------



## Cocopop (8 Août 2012)

Acheter un MBP pour installer Windows dessus... çà me fera toujours rire.

Bref, 16Go ne sert strictement à rien pour 90% des utilisateurs !

Mais après si vous voulez dépenser inutilement votre argent allez y 

16Go c'est cool pour ouvrir 250 onglets, regarder une vidéo en même temps, faire du rendu 3D, éditer des fichiers textes, écouter de la musique... Et tout çà en même temps biensur...


----------



## Nyrvan (8 Août 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> On est futur étudiant, on se fait offrir un macbook à 2000&#8364;, on précise qu'on bénéficiera d'aides d'organismes pour vivre et on vient écrire "200&#8364; c'est 200&#8364;". Avec cerise sur le gâteau, "je n'ai pas le temps de travailler, car j'étudie."
> 
> On n'a visiblement pas tous reçu la même éducation pour écrire des choses pareilles.



_Petit hors sujet, mais je pouvais pas laisser passer cela._

Y a quand même un truc qui me fait bondir : oser dire que les étudiants n'ont rien à faire et qu'ils peuvent bosser à coté, c'est juste du mensonge ! Si j'avais eu le temps de bosser durant mes études de médecine, j'aurai été heureux plutôt que de ponctionner mes parents pour vivre. Faut arrêter avec le mythe de l'étudiant "J'm'en foutiste et glandeur"... 

Avec Bologne et l'uniformisation des études,  on a/avait franchement pas beaucoup de temps pour nous. Et entendre cela d'un français et ses 35 heures alors que j'en avais 42 par semaine, cela montre la crédibilité du bonhomme ! Et je parle pas des 60 heures hebdomadaires (voir plus) des médecins assistants pour un salaire en dessous de la moyenne du pays.

On n'a visiblement pas tous la même éducation...


----------



## edd72 (8 Août 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Et entendre cela d'un français et ses 35 heures



Euh... ouais. Dans la réalité, c'est assez différent. 
Les 35h sont apparues il y a 10-15 ans, là c'était plutôt la fête: 35 heures réelles ou la blinde de RTT (deux jours par mois, une vingtaine par an en plus des 5 semaines de congés payés). 
Au fil du temps, les choses ont changé (fausses 35h ou fausses 37h30, une manière de gratter de la RTT, contrats "au forfait"), si "en théorie" les 35h sont toujours en place, dans le système de "peur de perdre son emploi en période de crise" on fait bien plus (en tout cas pour les cadres qui ne pointent pas mais qui, n'étant pas dirigeant, devraient quand même rester sur cette base) pour pas un rond 
*Je ne sais pas quelle vision tu as de la France avec "ses 35h" vu de là où tu es mais tu te trompes.* Perso, j'ai un contrat de 37h30 (donc pas des RTT sur 39h) et j'en fais au moins 45 (mais je ne compte pas), sans compter d'heures sup...
Quant à bosser durant ses études, ça dépend des études (enfin, on peut peut-être le week-end, MacDo, etc.). Perso, j'avais une quarantaine d'heures de cours du lundi au samedi matin donc un peu difficile pour moi (avec les projets tutorés à faire sur les temps "libres") mais dans certaines disciplines, c'est faisable. Tout dépend de l'emploi du temps du cursus...

Après si on "ponctionne ses parents, il faut avoir des parents "ponctionnables" ce qui n'est pas le cas de tout le monde (perso, j'avais fait un prêt pour mon cursus, j'ai ensuite taffé puis j'ai repris mes études plus tard en me les payant avec mon salaire...)


----------



## cedalone (8 Août 2012)

Allez, un dernier post et je m'en vais, promis!

Mon avis: Le MBP rétina est SUPER CHER TOUT COURT (faudrait pas l'oublier). Comme souvent (cf MacBook Air) les premières séries de machines sont hors de prix ( sans compter la fiabilité que personne ne connait) puis baissent, le rétina et le SSD vont petit à petit devenir la norme. Dans un premiers temps, seuls ceux n'ayant aucun pb de sous peuvent se permettre de tels achats, avec de tels prix pour les options. Pour tous les autres, il vaut mieux bien réfléchir à ses besoins et éviter le phénomène de mode. 

Donc je pense que si tu as les moyens, il vaut mieux se la péter jusqu'au bout et se prendre toutes les options (plus tu as de stockage interne, mieux c'est, et pour la ram, c'est pareil, même si pour l'instant on n'en voit pas l'utilité).

Quand on est à 200&#8364; près et que l'on se pose la question(ce qui peut être le cas pour beaucoup, moi compris) je reste persuadé qu'il est préférable aujourd'hui de penser à autre chose et de prendre un MacBook pro non rétina qu'on payera beaucoup moins cher et de se laisser la possibilité d'y ajouter un SSD et de la ram par la suite ( upgrade que l'on peut aisément faire soi-même pour bien moins cher) si jamais le besoin s'en fait sentir, et que l'on désire à terme atteindre les performances du plus cher des rétina à moindre coût...et ne pas manger que des pâtes au beurre.

Quand au truc des 35h, j'ai même pas envie de répondre à Nirvan, on voit bien qu'il ne bosse pas en France pour sortir de telles bêtises.


----------



## tech-devil (8 Août 2012)

Effectivement, le travail pendant les études dépend des discipline dans lesquelles on s'engage.
Dans la mienne, même les professeurs me disent que je ne trouverais pas le temps. 

Après, pour le prêt, en Belgique c'est impossible. Ils accordent des prêts étudiants qu'à ceux qui travail, c'est un peu mal fais mais c'est le système belge, toujours au top. Aussi non je le ferais avec plaisir. Chez vous, vous pouvez rembouser votre prêt x années après vos études, une chance que je prendrais bien mais malheureusement ce n'est pas le cas.

Aussi non, mon MacBook sera bientôt en commande, enfin une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Nyrvan (8 Août 2012)

cedalone a dit:


> Quand au truc des 35h, j'ai même pas envie de répondre à Nirvan, on voit bien qu'il ne bosse pas en France pour sortir de telles bêtises.



Selon le rapport du working time du BIT (Bureau International du Travail) de 2005, avec mise à jour en 2010, la moyenne de travail hebdomadaire en France est de 35.6 heures dans les secteurs secondaires et tertiaires. Cela représente une très grande majorité de la population ayant un travail. Bonne lecture ! http://www.ilo.org/public/english/standards/relm/ilc/ilc93/pdf/rep-iii-1b.pdf

Mais bon, là n'était vraiment pas l'important dans mon intervention. Le point central c'est qu'un étudiant ayant une quarantaine d'heures de cours, sans compter les révisions, TP et autres travaux à rendre sur son temps libre, ne peut décemment pas travailler hors de ces études comme l'affirme Petitchemin.

_Fin de mon hors sujet sur ce post !_


----------



## petitchemin (9 Août 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> _Petit hors sujet, mais je pouvais pas laisser passer cela._
> 
> Y a quand même un truc qui me fait bondir : oser dire que les étudiants n'ont rien à faire et qu'ils peuvent bosser à coté, c'est juste du mensonge ! Si j'avais eu le temps de bosser durant mes études de médecine, j'aurai été heureux plutôt que de ponctionner mes parents pour vivre. Faut arrêter avec le mythe de l'étudiant "J'm'en foutiste et glandeur"...
> 
> ...



Tu extrapoles des choses que je n'ai pas écrites, ni même pensées.
Relis ce que j'ai écrit. J'ai aussi été étudiant.

Je ne commenterai pas tes propos sur mes 35 heures supposés, je ne me sens pas concerné.

Continue de parler d'informatique parce que sur le droit social français, tu me sembles un peu limite.

Que serait l'industrie Suisse sans les travailleurs français et autres immigrés ? idem pour les établissements de santé suisses ? 
Quel est le taux de moyen d'heures de travail hebdomadaire d'une infirmière suisse ? d'une infirmière française travaillant en Suisse ?
Si cela t'intéresse, j'ai des chiffres.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h12 ----------




Nyrvan a dit:


> Selon le rapport du working time du BIT (Bureau International du Travail) de 2005, avec mise à jour en 2010, la moyenne de travail hebdomadaire en France est de 35.6 heures dans les secteurs secondaires et tertiaires. Cela représente une très grande majorité de la population ayant un travail. Bonne lecture ! http://www.ilo.org/public/english/standards/relm/ilc/ilc93/pdf/rep-iii-1b.pdf
> 
> Mais bon, là n'était vraiment pas l'important dans mon intervention. Le point central c'est qu'un étudiant ayant une quarantaine d'heures de cours, sans compter les révisions, TP et autres travaux à rendre sur son temps libre, ne peut décemment pas travailler hors de ces études comme l'affirme Petitchemin.
> 
> _Fin de mon hors sujet sur ce post !_



Je n'ai pas affirmé qu'il pouvait travailler pendant ces études, mon propos n'était pas là.


----------



## Arlekin (9 Août 2012)

Piouff sa part un peu dans tous les sens ici quand même.
Vous pouvez pas arrêter de sortir vos jolies statistiques, vos visions du monde juste, votre passé, tout sa comme si c'était argent comptant.

Les 35heures, certains font plus, d'autre moins, d'autre pas du tout, etc.. stop comparer à la Suisse, à la Belgique et blablabla...



La seul chose à dire est que suivant les études on peut dans certains cas trouver un travail à coté, mais pas tous, et n'aller pas sortir "le" cas spécial, ou celui de votre enfance, ce n'est pas le but du topic.

Enfin on va tous arrêter de juger les capacités des autres en terme "droit,social..." et j'en passe.


Donc, un ordinateur à 2 000 euro c'est chère globalement, pas pour rien qu'il est le plus haut de gamme des portables Apple. 
Je vais prendre d'ici quelques jours un MBPR, alors j'ai les moyens (un peu tendu sur le coup je l'avou) mais je ne prendrais surement pas les options. C'est pas parce que j'y mets 2 000 euro que j'ai besoin d'y mettre plus, moi le modèle de "base" suffit emplement à mes besoins.

Alors oui je pourai prendre le MBP classic, mais non j'ai pas envie par la suite d'upgrader (j'aime pas bidouiller, si j'aimai sa je serai resté sur PC !). Encore moins envie de prendre un ordinateur avec dans un an le même avec écran rétina à son tour.

Bref tout sa pour dire les amis, que au finale, on s'en branle de vos statistiques et des vos budgets bla bla bla , le mec veut se prendre un MBPR et souffrir budgetairement ensuite ? tant pis pour lui. 

ps : 16go aujourd'hui sa sert qu'a une minorité bien ciblé. D'ici 5 ans le monde sera autrement....


----------



## Thecalimero (9 Août 2012)

je crois juste que l'idée originale de petitchemin était qu'il pouvait bosser pendant ses vacances pour payer sa machine, comme beaucoup d'étudiants le font....plutot que de dépendre d'organisme et de son père... mais apres c'est peut être déjà ce qu'il fait
Et 35 heures de travaille hebdomadaire en france, c'est clairement pas assez, surtout si on veut rester avec notre niveau de vie.


----------



## 314-r (9 Août 2012)

Thecalimero a dit:


> Et 35 heures de travaille hebdomadaire en france, c'est clairement pas assez, surtout si on veut rester avec notre niveau de vie.



Je ne peux pas laisser passer ça ! 

... Tu vois, moi je trouve que c'est déjà trop, et qu'on pourrait partager...
Qu'on pourrait aussi s'occuper de nos mômes... par exemple.
A partir du moment où il n'y a plus de concurrence entre les gens, on n'en profite pas pour les faire chanter, à celui qui sera prêt à se serrer le plus la ceinture pour obtenir un job, c'est indécent.
Si le fruit du travail était mieux réparti, pas seulement pour les actionnaires, on aurait sans doute moins besoin de bosser, et de subir un management aux méthodes douteuses.

Seulement on nous tient par la peur...
Ces méthodes fascisantes ne sont pas nouvelles...
Dans les années 60, il y avait trop de boulot, tu vois où ça nous a mené... trop cool 68, vite, le grand retour en arrière sous l'appellation "choc pétrolier", faut bien trouver un prétexte pour faire avaler au populo soit une guerre soit une récession, les exemples sont nombreux, le 11 septembre 2011 en constituant l'apogée.

Maintenant, si tu crois toujours au "travailler plus pour gagner plus", t'as pas fini d'avoir mal au cul...
Quant à ton "niveau de vie", fais le tri entre ce dont tu as vraiment besoin et le reste qui ne fait que rassurer ton ego malade de cette société ultra-individualiste dont tu n'es qu'un petit soldat au service d'une guerre économique fratricide.
Enfin, t'es pas obligé d'y croire, et continuer à courir comme un poulet affolé...


----------



## cedalone (9 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Piouff sa part un peu dans tous les sens ici quand même.
> Vous pouvez pas arrêter de sortir vos jolies statistiques, vos visions du monde juste, votre passé, tout sa comme si c'était argent comptant.
> 
> Les 35heures, certains font plus, d'autre moins, d'autre pas du tout, etc.. stop comparer à la Suisse, à la Belgique et blablabla...
> ...




Upgrader sois même n'est pas du tout réservé aux PC (upgrade ne signifie pas bidouillage, ou alors tu penses qu'Apple bidouille des mbpr de base aussi quand tu lui commandes des options?)  
C'est juste un moyen intelligent d'avoir une machine qui reste performante plus de 3 ans pour un coût raisonnable. 
2000euros pour un portable tous les 5 ans, je trouve que c'est déjà pas mal, et sans upgrade, avec un mbp de base, c'est juste impossible, tu te retrouves très vite avec un veau. Dans mon cas, sans upgrade (ram, SSD), mon MacBook pro de 2008 (haut de gamme à l'époque) ne me servirait plus à grand chose car bien trop lent. Je suis persuadé qu'il en sera de même avec les mbpr d'entrée de gamme non upgradable. Mais tu fais bien comme bon te sembles, à partir du moment ou tu restes courtois.


----------



## Arlekin (9 Août 2012)

cedalone a dit:


> Upgrader sois même n'est pas du tout réservé aux PC (upgrade ne signifie pas bidouillage, ou alors tu penses qu'Apple bidouille des mbpr de base aussi quand tu lui commandes des options?)
> C'est juste un moyen intelligent d'avoir une machine qui reste performante plus de 3 ans pour un coût raisonnable.
> 2000euros pour un portable tous les 5 ans, je trouve que c'est déjà pas mal, et sans upgrade, avec un mbp de base, c'est juste impossible, tu te retrouves très vite avec un veau. Dans mon cas, sans upgrade (ram, SSD), mon MacBook pro de 2008 (haut de gamme à l'époque) ne me servirait plus à grand chose car bien trop lent. Je suis persuadé qu'il en sera de même avec les mbpr d'entrée de gamme non upgradable. Mais tu fais bien comme bon te sembles, à partir du moment ou tu restes courtois.


 
Je penses (je peux me tromper), que ton MBP haut de gamme serait toujours d'actualité aujourd'hui et non un veau. Les applications sont gourmandes avec le temps, mais il y a aussi une part des utilisateurs qui demande aussi toujours plus.

Un ami étudiant qui avait à l'origine pris un MBP pour ses études continue de l'utiliser dans son travail maintenant. Il n'est pas à la recherche de la dernière version de logciel du coup tout mache nickel. Seul un SSD pourrait je penses l'épanouir mais il n'en veut pas.

Sinon j'ai pu paraitre brusque mais voir le topic partir dans des débats sociaux n'est pas utile.


----------



## cedalone (9 Août 2012)

Quand je dis veau, je parle effectivement quand on met à jours ses logiciels et son système, c'est dommage de ne plus  pouvoir le faire à moins de changer de machine au bout de trois ans. A chaque fois que j'ai upgradé mon mbp, j'ai eu l'impression d'en avoir un nouveau, sans avoir à en racheter un. C'est aussi une manière de voir les choses, même si de toute façon, au bout de 5 ans tu ne peux plus faire évoluer, mon mbp restera sur ML jusqu'à sa mort maintenant, mais il était vendu avec 10.5 et 2Go de ram, et aujourd'hui, on se dit que c'est leger, non?


----------



## Janus00 (9 Août 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Je ne peux pas laisser passer ça !
> 
> ... Tu vois, moi je trouve que c'est déjà trop, et qu'on pourrait partager...
> Qu'on pourrait aussi s'occuper de nos mômes... par exemple.
> ...




Enfin une intervention utile et intéressante ! 

Tu vois quand tu veux !


----------



## Vinky (9 Août 2012)

cedalone a dit:


> il était vendu avec 10.5 et 2Go de ram, et aujourd'hui, on se dit que c'est leger, non?



Pour mon DeLL XPS M1530 acheté il ya 5 ans maintenant avait été acheté avec 4 Go de RAM. (haut de gamme de l'époque tout comme l'est un MBPr aujourd'hui) et tout fonctionne très bien aujourd'hui dessus. (chez Windows certes) Tout ça pour dire, que 2go à l'époque c'était pas folichon non plus, c'était le minimum syndical. (comme 4Go aujourd'hui)


----------



## cedalone (9 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Pour mon DeLL XPS M1530 acheté il ya 5 ans maintenant avait été acheté avec 4 Go de RAM. (haut de gamme de l'époque tout comme l'est un MBPr aujourd'hui) et tout fonctionne très bien aujourd'hui dessus. (chez Windows certes) Tout ça pour dire, que 2go à l'époque c'était pas folichon non plus, c'était le minimum syndical. (comme 4Go aujourd'hui)



Bienvenue chez Apple
Pour info, à cette époque, les MacBook blancs étaient vendus eux avec 1Go (extensibles à 3): on sait bien qu'Apple n'a jamais été un modèle en ce qui concerne la quantité de ram présente dans ses machines sans options, et c'est de cela dont on parle!
Jusqu'à présent, ce n'était pas un problème vu qu'on pouvait aisément en rajouter par la suite...
8Go aujourd'hui, c'est bien, demain je suis moins sûr, et je n'investirai pas 2200euros dans un Mac qu'on ne peut plus mettre à jours au bout de trois ans sous peine de ralentir furieusement sa machine.

Mon mbp est encore véloce,agréable à utiliser sous ML, autant qu'il l'était sous léopard lors de l'achat, mais pour ça il a fallut que j'y mette un SSD et que je fasse passer la ram de 2 à 6Go.
Maintenant et à vous lire, je doit être le seul ici à désirer mettre à jour son mbp sans pour autant devoir en racheter un tous les 3 ans...

Donc si le mien me lache de nouveau (ce qui est déjà arrivé, j'ai la série vérolée des mbp avec nvidia 8600gt défectueuses...il a du passer au four pour revenir à la vie!) ben je prendrais sans hesiter 16Go vu qu'il n'y a pas de possibilité de le faire par la suite, 200 euros pour gagner 2/3 ans de mise à jours en restant performant, ça me va, c'est jamais que 10% du cout final pour ne jamais avoir de regret.

Mais avec le plus petit des SSD car je suis sûr qu'OWC ou iFixit vont en sortir des compatible vite ( comme pour les mba) et que de ce côté là l'upgrade sera possible rapidement et pour beaucoup moins cher que l'option proposé par Apple.


----------



## Vinky (9 Août 2012)

Sauf que là, toute marque confondu, 8go de RAM c'est du haut de gamme. Donc sur ce coup là, apple propose (enfin au vu du prix, heureusement...) des caractéristiques supérieur à la base pour un macbook pro.

Pour l'ajout de 2-3 ans pour avoir une machine "performante" je crois que tu rêves sérieusement ^^. Si tu arrives (en utilisations lambda) à une obligation de 8Go en mini (mais vraiment limite) à mon avis ton processeur il sera complètement à l'ouest en ressource nécessaire tout comme ta CG et donc dans ce cas là, c'est pas ta RAM qui va rendre ton MAC totalement au goût du jour et à niveau des machines qui seront vendu à ce moment là. Si tu me parles d'utilisation pousé pour des besoins spécifiques, dans ce cas là tu fais parti des personnes qui ont besoin dès maintenant de plus de RAM et donc c'est totalement logique que tes 8Go ne seront pas suffisant)

Pour ce qui est de l'upgrade de ton macbook, tu avais déjà une config (en RAM) limite pour l'époque (en tout cas sans gros plus) alors qu'à ce jour le sans plus c'est 4 Go (et pas 8). tu as donc déjà "une bonne génération d'avance" là où avant tu étais dans la génération du moment.


----------



## cedalone (9 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Sauf que là, toute marque confondu, 8go de RAM c'est du haut de gamme. Donc sur ce coup là, apple propose (enfin au vu du prix, heureusement...) des caractéristiques supérieur à la base pour un macbook pro.
> 
> Pour l'ajout de 2-3 ans pour avoir une machine "performante" je crois que tu rêves sérieusement ^^. Si tu arrives (en utilisations lambda) à une obligation de 8Go en mini (mais vraiment limite) à mon avis ton processeur il sera complètement à l'ouest en ressource nécessaire tout comme ta CG et donc dans ce cas là, c'est pas ta RAM qui va rendre ton MAC totalement au goût du jour et à niveau des machines qui seront vendu à ce moment là. Si tu me parles d'utilisation pousé pour des besoins spécifiques, dans ce cas là tu fais parti des personnes qui ont besoin dès maintenant de plus de RAM et donc c'est totalement logique que tes 8Go ne seront pas suffisant)
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'upgrade de ton macbook, tu avais déjà une config (en RAM) limite pour l'époque (en tout cas sans gros plus) alors qu'à ce jour le sans plus c'est 4 Go (et pas 8). tu as donc déjà "une bonne génération d'avance" là où avant tu étais dans la génération du moment.



Je suis d'accord avec toi en ce qui concerne la CG et le proc, et puis il y a la vitesse du bus aussi, bref ça finit toujours par être dépassé, mon mbp est dépassé sur bien des points c'est clair.
Mais l'upgrade  a limité la casse: mon mbp 15" debut 2008 reste plus rapide qu'un mbp13 de 2010 non upgradé par exemple,il est sous ML et fait tourner n'importe quel soft actuel vendu sur l'appstore, sans problème, y compris les jeux.
Donc pour finir, si je l'avais acheté avec 4Go (le max en option, à l'époque), sans possibilité d'en rajouter 2 de plus ni de changer le DD (320Go à 5400) il serait loin d'être aussi agréable à utiliser aujourd'hui, c'est tout ce que je dis.


----------



## 314-r (9 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Enfin une intervention utile et intéressante !
> 
> Tu vois quand tu veux !



Content pour toi qu'elle te convienne... 
Par contre je ne suis pas sûr que cette "intervention", excursion hors-piste, soit plus ceci-cela que les autres ,
à cet égard je reste égal...


----------



## edd72 (9 Août 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Selon le rapport du working time du BIT (Bureau International du Travail) de 2005, avec mise à jour en 2010, la moyenne de travail hebdomadaire en France est de 35.6 heures dans les secteurs secondaires et tertiaires. Cela représente une très grande majorité de la population ayant un travail. Bonne lecture ! http://www.ilo.org/public/english/standards/relm/ilc/ilc93/pdf/rep-iii-1b.pdf



Ce que tu ne veux pas comprendre est que, depuis belle lurette, si les contrats indiquent 35h, la réalité est que les travailleurs ont font beaucoup plus, sans déclaration d'heures sup et sans rattrapage.
Ne crois pas que nous arrivons à 8h30 le matin, que nous faisons une pause d'une heure le midi et que nous partons à 16h30 le soir (7*5=35) ou bien que nous cummulons 20 et quelques jours de RTT en plus de 25 jours de congés payés. C'est le principe des 35 heures, certes mais dans la pratique ce n'est pas comme ça (sauf probablement dans des endroits où l'on pointe -usine, industrie en général-). En tout cas pas pour moi.
Donc, tu creuses un peu, ça t'éviteras de sortir des inepties de ce genre sans savoir.


----------



## petitchemin (9 Août 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Ce que tu ne veux pas comprendre est que, depuis belle lurette, si les contrats indiquent 35h, la réalité est que les travailleurs ont font beaucoup plus, sans déclaration d'heures sup et sans rattrapage.
> Ne crois pas que nous arrivons à 8h30 le matin, que nous faisons une pause d'une heure le midi et que nous partons à 16h30 le soir (7*5=35) ou bien que nous cummulons 20 et quelques jours de RTT en plus de 25 jours de congés payés. C'est le principe des 35 heures, certes mais dans la pratique ce n'est pas comme ça (sauf probablement dans des endroits où l'on pointe -usine, industrie en général-). En tout cas pas pour moi.
> Donc, tu creuses un peu, ça t'éviteras de sortir des inepties de ce genre sans savoir.



Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de profession en France où en ne travaillant que 35h, tu puisses acheter un mbpr. La grande majorité des personnes présentes sur ce forum et qui travaillent pour s'acheter un mbp, font plus de 35 heures. Et il n'y a pas besoin d'une étude du BIT  pour le confirmer.

Mon propos initial n'était pas de dire au futur étudiant "va travailler, feignant" mais quand tu as un mbpr "gratuitement" ou plutôt payer par d'autres (papa + organisme, c'est à dire nous), tu évites d'écrire sur un forum public "200 , c'est 200" où nombres d'entre nous travaillons "dur" pour se le payer. 
On peut penser ce que l'on veut mais on peut parfois se retenir de l'écrire. J'ai juste penser et dit cela.
Je lui souhaite toute la réussite pour ses études , qu'il travaille ou non à côté, cela ne me regarde pas.


----------



## Nyrvan (9 Août 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Ce que tu ne veux pas comprendre est que, depuis belle lurette, si les contrats indiquent 35h, la réalité est que les travailleurs ont font beaucoup plus, sans déclaration d'heures sup et sans rattrapage.
> Ne crois pas que nous arrivons à 8h30 le matin, que nous faisons une pause d'une heure le midi et que nous partons à 16h30 le soir (7*5=35) ou bien que nous cummulons 20 et quelques jours de RTT en plus de 25 jours de congés payés. C'est le principe des 35 heures, certes mais dans la pratique ce n'est pas comme ça (sauf probablement dans des endroits où l'on pointe -usine, industrie en général-). En tout cas pas pour moi.
> Donc, tu creuses un peu, ça t'éviteras de sortir des inepties de ce genre sans savoir.



C'est pas moi qui le dit mais le BIT dans une recherche menée sur plus de 15 ans (d'ailleurs la France est passé de 39h de travail à 35,6h de 1989 à 2005). Si tu penses qu'une foule d'experts internationaux ne savent pas ce qu'ils racontent et que dans leur différents rapports, ils n'étudient pas la situation réelle des différents pays... Je vois pas sur qui se baser, peut être E. Tessier ou Mme Irma ?

Ton vécu est différent et je le comprend bien, mais navré, à l'échelle d'un pays, voir du monde (vu que l'étude recouvre tout les pays signataires des conventions du BIT, dont la France), les études se rejoignent. Après, encore une fois, là n'était pas l'essence même de ma remarque.

@Petitchemin :
J'ai relu ton poste et je comprends toujours la même chose. Peut être que ta phrase est pas très bien tournée. En tout cas, si j'ai compris autre chose que ce que tu voulais exprimer, j'en suis navré.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h41 ----------




petitchemin a dit:


> Mon propos initial n'était pas de dire au futur étudiant "va travailler, feignant" mais quand tu as un mbpr "gratuitement" ou plutôt payer par d'autres (papa + organisme, c'est à dire nous), tu évites d'écrire sur un forum public "200 , c'est 200" où nombres d'entre nous travaillons "dur" pour se le payer.



Expliqué comme cela, je suis totalement d'accord avec toi et je suis donc navré de la réponse précédente.


----------



## edd72 (9 Août 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> C'est pas moi qui le dit mais le BIT dans une recherche menée sur plus de 15 ans (d'ailleurs la France est passé de 39h de travail à 35,6h de 1989 à 2005). Si tu penses qu'une foule d'experts internationaux ne savent pas ce qu'ils racontent et que dans leur différents rapports, ils n'étudient pas la situation réelle des différents pays... Je vois pas sur qui se baser, peut être E. Tessier ou Mme Irma ?




Tes "experts" du BIT se basent sur les contrats de travail qui indique bien "35h" (c'est la législation), ils se basent sans doute sur les déclarations des entreprises pour qui les salariés sont bien aux 35h (contrats)...
D'ailleurs, tu parles de 89 à 2005, évidemment! La loi sur les 35h est passée en 2000, faut pas être un expert suisse pour le dire.
Enfin bon si tu ne veux pas comprendre la différence entre la législation et la réalité, tant pis.
Je ne crois pas que les petits suisses travaillent plus que les petits français (non, il ne s'agit pas là d'un fromage blanc).

Faut sortir la tête d'études théoriques basées sur des déclarations de je ne sais qui (entreprise, salariés? Et encore moi je dirai que je suis aux 35h, c'est le cas -législation française- mais c'est relatif) et réfléchir par toi-même


----------



## petitchemin (10 Août 2012)

D'autant que ce qui compte pour une entreprise, ce n'est pas tant le nombre d'heures travaillées, mais ce que tu produis, donc ta productivité.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Août 2012)

*Durée moyenne hebdomadaire habituelle du travail dans l'emploi principal (**OCDE.StatsExtracts**) :*

http://stats.oecd.org/Index.aspx?DataSetCode=AVE_HRS&Lang=fr


----------



## Arlekin (30 Août 2012)

Quel dommage de voir autant d'énergie dépensée dans un hors-sujet.
On est bien loin sujet initiale.

N'y a t'il pas une section du forum dédié à la politique et au social ?


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (30 Août 2012)

excellente analyse ! pour les 16 giga  , j'ai hésiter , mais étant donné que je fais de la virtualisation avec 6 ou 7 machine ouvertes simultanement , ça peut servir mais le plus choquant c'est 500 euros pour un 512 !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, tu parles de 89 à 2005, évidemment! La loi sur les 35h est passée en 2000, faut pas être un expert suisse pour le dire.
> Enfin bon si tu ne veux pas comprendre la différence entre la législation et la réalité, tant pis.
> *Je ne crois pas que les petits suisses travaillent plus que les petits français* (non, il ne s'agit pas là d'un fromage blanc).
> 
> Faut sortir la tête d'études théoriques basées sur des déclarations de je ne sais qui (entreprise salariés? Et encore moi je dirai que je suis *aux 35h, c'est le cas -législation française-* mais c'est relatif) et réfléchir par toi-même


*Un peu d'huile sur le feu* pour clore le sujet 





> La durée du temps de travail : dépend du secteur d'activité (maximum *45 heures ou 50h par semaine)* au-delà de cette durée maximale, on parle de travail supplémentaire)


 selon le droit du travail en Suisse c'est au minimum 10 heures de plus par semaine ... et pour rappel les suisses ont rejeté l'idée d'une diminution du temps de travail  
Vous (les français) avez 10 heures de plus pour les loisirs, donc il vous faudrait plus d'argent pour vous les offrir ... est-ce le cas ?
On ne va pas parler de la productivité ...



chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> excellente analyse ! pour les 16 giga  , j'ai hésiter , mais étant donné que je fais de la virtualisation avec 6 ou 7 machine ouvertes simultanement , ça peut servir mais le plus choquant c'est *500 euros pour un 512* !!!



Faudra attendre que le prix des 512 ou des 640 descende un peu


----------



## tech-devil (30 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> excellente analyse ! pour les 16 giga  , j'ai hésiter , mais étant donné que je fais de la virtualisation avec 6 ou 7 machine ouvertes simultanement , ça peut servir mais le plus choquant c'est 500 euros pour un 512 !!!


Effectivement, dans ton cas, la question ne se pose pas. Les 16 giga te seront utiles, étant donné que tu vas la solliciter. Maintenant, si c'est pour faire tourner une ou deux machines virtuelles en même temps, ça ne l'est pas fort. Mais 6 ou 7, et ainsi avoir une aisance en terme d'allocation de ram pour chacune, c'est franchement utile!


----------

